# Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...



## ernie1973 (1. März 2011)

Also - das ist mir einfach mal einen eigenen Thread wert - findet Ihr auch, dass wir Angler in der Öffentlichkeit immer schlechter dastehen, wenn es um die Rechtfertigung unseres Hobbies geht?

Da Umfragen ergeben haben, das "C&D" wohl auf die überwiegende Mehrheit der Angler zutrifft, nehme ich "C&D" mal einfach als den "Normalfall" beim Angeln (wohlwissend, dass es andere Einstellungen gibt, die ich respektiere, akzeptiere, aber halt´ selbst, wie die Mehrheit der Anglerschaft auch, nur nicht praktiziere!).

Mir ist da neulich eine Diskussion übel aufgestoßen und sehr vereinfacht gesprochen finde ich:

"Wenn die das dürfen, dann kann am Angeln bei "C&R" und "C&D" doch nichts Falsches sein, oder?"

Nicht das ich jetzt angeln rechtfertigen will, durch Leute die etwas "Schlimmeres" so ganz ohne "vernünftigen Grund" machen - aber wird hier nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen???

Ich habe nix gegen Reiter, aber ich werfe die Frage auf, warum man bei Anglern Erbsen zählt und die "Sportreiter" nicht öffentlich und vom Gesetzgeber ständig hinterfragt und gegängelt werden, wie es leider bei uns Anglern der Fall zu sein scheint?

*Hier der Grund für meine Gedanken:*

...hm...also - ich hatte jetzt mal wieder eine heiße Diskussion, mit Leuten, die mit Fingern auf Angler zeigten, die "C&R" bzw. die abgeschwächte Version des "C&D" schlimm und für verachtenswert hielten. (darunter Jäger & Reiter)

Lustigerweise waren einige davon insbesondere die "Extremos" Reiter und ich warf die Frage auf, warum zur Hölle sich niemand am "Sportreiten" stößt, wo doch heutzutage niemand mehr das Pferd als Fortbewegungsmittel nutzt, um von A nach B zu kommen, sondern eigentlich aus purem Vergnügen ein Pferd hält, einsperrt, dressiert, benutzt für spaßige Ausritte usw.....!

"Pferde sind Säugetiere - Fische nicht" - war meine provokante These, wonach die Diskussion dann von der Gegenseite recht schnell abgewürgt wurde, weil man mir zugestehen mußte, dass beim Reiten Pferde nur noch für Spaß der Menschen herhalten müssen, wohingegen zumindest beim Angeln in der "C&D"-Variante ein "vernünftiger Grund" - nämlich der (wenn auch nur in bestimmten Fällen) vorgesehene Verzehr oft im Vordergrund steht....!

Könnte es sein, dass die Pferdeliebhaber eher eine starke Lobby haben?

Das viele Politiker, reiche & mächtige Menschen gerne reiten?

...und nur deshalb keiner sich an die "Sportreiter" ranwagt?

Warum wird auf Angler so scharf geschossen und kaum einer hinterfragt mal das Reiten???

...hm....ich glaube dafür mache ich einen eigenen Thread, um mir mal einige Feedbacks von Euch Anglern zu holen...!

Interessant wäre sicher auch die Meinung reitender Angler....!

Ich habe persönlich nix gegen "Spaßreiter", aber wenn die in Frieden und nach Lust und Laune reiten dürfen, warum stehen dann andauernd wir Angler am Pranger???

Ernie


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also - das ist mir einfach mal einen eigenen Thread wert - findet Ihr auch, dass wir Angler in der Öffentlichkeit immer schlechter dastehen, wenn es um die Rechtfertigung unseres Hobbies geht?
> 
> Mir ist da neulich eine Diskussion übel aufgestoßen und sehr vereinfacht gesprochen finde ich:
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Ernie,#h

was ist C&D |kopfkrat? Bitte klär mich mal auf.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gründler (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

C&D = Fangen und selbst entscheiden ob tot oder leben.

#h


----------



## ernie1973 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Ernie,#h
> 
> was ist C&D |kopfkrat? Bitte klär mich mal auf.:m
> 
> ...


 
...hm...also ich hatte schon vor, damit mal eine ernsthafte Diskussion zu starten, denn ich verstehe nicht, warum man die Reiter gänzlich in Frieden läßt und uns Angler immer weiter gängelt?

Aber "C&D" steht für "Catch & Decide" (="Fangen & Entscheiden") - eine Einstellung zum Angeln, nach der eben nicht alles abgekloppt wird und auch nicht alles zurückgesetzt wird, sondern bei der der Angler nach dem Fang entscheidet, was er mit dem dann individualisierten Fisch nun genau macht - Entnahme, oder Zurücksetzen...(Details dazu findest Du u.a. auch hier: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html ).

E.

PS:

Bitte ernsthafte Beiträge - ich finde es zu wichtig, auch weiterhin konstruktiv für den Erhalt unseres Hobbies zu kämpfen, um hier Witze zu machen!

Meine Kinder und Enkel sollen auch in Deutschland noch angeln dürfen & können, wenn sie das denn wollen!


----------



## Mr. Gingles (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

catch and decide, mittelweg zwischen "catch and slect" und "catch and release". die entscheidung einen fisch mitzunehmen fällt nach eigener gesetzgebung.

damn:q ernie war schneller und besser


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Wenn es nicht soviel Vollpfosten geben würde, die Catch&Release in der Öffentlichkeit betreiben und die Fotoorgien mit gefangenen Fischen nicht übertreiben würden (ich habe schon einige Male gesehen wie ein halbes Fotostudio am Wasser aufgebaut wurde), dann wäre das alles kein Problem. Fische fangen, kurzes Foto, schwimmen lassen. Aber nein.. da muss ja der Fisch für die Nachwelt fotografiert, gemessen und gewogen werden. Und zwar ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.


----------



## Macker (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Ganz Einfach bei den Reiter kommt kein Reiter darauf einen Anderen Reiter Schlecht zu machen weil er Reitet.
Bei den Anglern ist das ganz anders da gönnt der eine dem anderen nicht das Schwarze unter den Nägeln.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## gründler (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Wir sollten mal die sache so angehen.

Wird eine Eisenstange im Maul mit Leinen dran zum "lenken" des Pferdes sowie Sporen Gerte.....so gewertet das es nicht unter Leid Schmerz fällt,oder sehen wir diese Sachen nicht so schlimm an wie ein Haken im Fischmaul und der Drill.

Ist es für das Pferd Streß Leid Schmerz..... wenn es unter Eisen im Maul,unter Sporen und unter Gerte....steht,oder ist es kein Streß Schmerz Leid.

Und nach welchen Maßstäben wird dieses gewertet.

Sprich hier wird einem Warmblüter weniger Leid..... zugesprochen als einen Kaltblütigen fisch wo bis dato ungeklärt ist das dieser fisch überhaupt Leid.....empfinden kann.

Während es beim Pferd einwandfrei nachgewiesen ist das es Leid......empfindet.

Da wird anscheinend in 2 Klassen gemessen und nicht nur beim Reiten,auch beim Berufsfischer Aquariumverkauf beim Showzüchter...usw usw.

lg#h


----------



## Udo561 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht soviel Vollpfosten geben würde, die Catch&Release in der Öffentlichkeit betreiben und die Fotoorgien mit gefangenen Fischen nicht übertreiben würden



Leider gibt es hier im Forum auch einige Vollpfosten , die sollten erst mal überlegen und dann erst schreiben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Reiten, ähnlich wie die Jagd und auch mit dieser in direktem Zusammenhang stehend, ein Vergnügen, dem große Teile des Establishment nachgehen, der Sport des Adels usw....
Weitere soziologische Ausführungen unnötig....|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Reiten, ähnlich wie die Jagd und auch mit dieser in direktem Zusammenhang stehend, ein Vergnügen, dem große Teile des Establishment nachgehen, der Sport des Adels usw....
> Weitere soziologische Ausführungen unnötig....|wavey:


 
Also - lassen wir die Jagd mal raus - da gibt es weiß Gott ´ne Menge Gründe, warum die auch heute Sinn macht!

Also - bitte konzentrieren auf´s "Spaß- und Sportreiten" als Thema hier drin!!!

Ich möchte *keine* Jagd-Diskussion hier anfangen 

*- es geht hier thematisch um´s Angeln und Reiten im direkten Vergleich!*


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also - lassen wir die Jagd mal raus - da gibt es weiß Gott ´ne Menge Gründe, warum die auch heute Sinn macht!
> 
> Also - bitte konzentrieren auf´s "Spaß- und Sportreiten" als Thema hier drin!!!
> 
> ...



Ohne Frage, ich bin selbst Jäger....und Reite gelegentlich...ist auch nicht der Punkt, lassen wir das raus......:



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Reiten, ein Vergnügen, dem große Teile des Establishment nachgehen, der Sport des Adels usw....wie du selbst schon sagtest...
> Weitere soziologische Ausführungen unnötig....|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Ich denke mal da kommt vieles zusammen.
Mit einem Ross verbinden sich doch Begriffe, wie edel, des Reiters bester Freund, Helfer des Menschen etc. Die wird noch in Verbindung gebracht mit erezielten Erlösen aus verkäufen von Zuchthengsten und Stuten, die einen Stammbaum haben ( wie so mancher andere Adlige)  Da hat doch das Tier ansich schon mal eine ganz andere Wahrnehmung als ein schnöder Fisch, der bestenfalls zum Essen taugt, wenn er billig genug ist, den man im Normalfall ja auch nur auf dem Teller sieht und dann schon möglichst ohne Gräten. Keiner macht sich doch über den Stammbaum eines Lachses Gedanken, der nicht damit befasst ist.
Mit Fischan kann man nicht kuscheln, denen kann ich keine bunten Westchen überstreifen, geht alles nicht.
Da man den ( neu) reichen hinterher hechelt, ist doch der Besitz eines Gaules ( welches man zureitet o.ä.) mit Erfolg etc. verbunden, kaum einer der Prominenten outet sich als Angler ( mal von der Royal -Fishing abgesehen und ein paar andere), Damit läßt sich doch von der Anerkennung her bestenfalls Big-Game ( weil man hat ja Hemmingwey gelesen) gleichsetzen und vielleicht noch Lachsangeln an einigen ausgewählten Gewässern, weil dass doch ach so viel Kohle kostet.
Gruß A.


----------



## Kretzer83 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Vieleicht liegt der Unterschied auch daran, dass sich ein Pferd (als Herndetier) sich seinem Herren unterwirft. Von einem Fisch kann man das nicht behaupten. So sieht es dann so aus, als würde das Pferd nicht gequält (wird es vielleicht auch nicht, genau so wenig wie das Fisch es wohl wird) und macht alles freiwillig.


Ich finde es in Ordnung mal Vergleiche zu ziehen. Was aber nicht sein darf, dass ein Keil zwischen Angler und Reiter getrieben werden darf. Den haben wir zwischen den Anglern intern, zwischen NABU + BUND und Anglern (Ich zähle mich zu beidem), zwischen Fußballfans und weiß der Geier wo nicht sonst überall...

mfg Kretzer

off topic:
ps: Ich weiß, ich stänkere auch immer wieder gegen C&R'ler, bzw. die sich als C&D'ler tarnende, aber da geht es ja um eine interne Diskussion, wie man "den Angler" nach außen hin in Erscheinung treten lassen will. Und C&R geht nun mal einfach der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung gengen den Strich (Auch wenn die Klassenkamaradinnen von Udos Nichte was anderes behaupten -> Findet Nemo)


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



gründler schrieb:


> C&D = Fangen und selbst entscheiden ob tot oder leben.
> 
> #h


 



Danke,verstanden!
Ist auch meine Einstellung.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Leider gibt es hier im Forum auch einige Vollpfosten , die sollten erst mal überlegen und dann erst schreiben.
> Gruß Udo


 

Udo du hast vollkommen Recht.:m
Hast du dich bereits hinterfragt?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gaerbsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

"Fangen und selbst entscheiden" ob man den Fisch mitnimmt oder nicht finde ich grundsätzlich gut.

Wenn ich mir hier aber so den ein oder anderen im Forum anschaue der Wochenlang jeden Tag an den Rhein/Main (wo auch immer) fährt, einen dicken Zander nach dem anderen rauszieht um Ihn zu fotografieren und Ihn dann wieder released wird mir schlecht. Das ist Vorsatz!

Ich würde fast jeden Fisch entnehmen der sein Schonmaß erreicht hat und sich nicht in der Schonzeit befindet. Abgesehen von nem quergehakten 60 Pfund Karpfen, wer will sowas essen?


----------



## daci7 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Und was versteht man nun unter "Qualen" oder "Schmerzen".

Wie siehts denn zum Beispiel mit in den Fällen von gezielter Missgestaltung von Tieren aus? Über Generationen hinweg werden diese vom Menschen so selektiert, dass die entstehenden Kreaturen bereits extrem lebensfeindliche morphologische Veränderungen mit sich herumtragen. Ist es denn keine Quälerei ein Tier zu züchten dessen pure Existenz in meinen Augen eine "Qual" ist, das schon bereits beim normalen Atmen Probleme bekommt? -Und das *alleine* zur Belustigung des Menschen! Ohne jeglichen Nutzen. 

Das (natürlich leider nicht so ausformuliert) war mal meine Gegenfrage an eine ältere Dame mit Mops, die mich beim Angeln blöd angequatscht hat.

Was ist generell mit Haustieren? Freuen die sich beim Menschen sein zu dürfen? -Ja, aber nur, weil der Mensch durch Jahrhundertelange künstliche Selektion das Tier an sich gewöhnt hat. Oder durch extreme Freiheitsberaubung und Unterdrückung jeglicher natürlich Instinktauslebung das Tier in seiner Entwicklung dermaßen gestört hat, dass es sich sogar freut in Gefangenschaft zu leben.

Man sollte einfach bedenken, dass der Mensch schon immer nicht nur mit, sondern auch (und besonders) von der Natur gelabt hat indem er sich eben ganz oben an die Nahrungskette gestellt hat. 

Leider kann man ebendiese Arumentation für jedwede Art der Tierquälerei nutzen ... hier kommen dann irgendwann die Moral, Ethik und Gesellschaftswerte ins Spiel und das ganze ist nicht mehr diskutierbar, weil einfach nicht objektiv festzumachen.


----------



## Gardenfly (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Die meisten "Nichtangler" kennen Angler nur vom Vorbeifahren an der Autobahn/Bundessrasse aus den netten kleinen Teichen wo dicht an dicht steht und kleine Forellen rauszerren halt C&D(eepfreeze) .
Wieviele Angler sind Politiker/Wirtschaftsbosse ?
Ein teures Pferd haben da deutlich mehr. Selbst das planieren ganzer Landschaften, um ein albernen kleinen Ball mit ein Schläger über das Feld zu jagen wird als edel angesehen.

In anderen Ländern ist das anders, da stolpern Politiker über Fische in der Schonzeit.

Einzig das Fliegenfischen wird als "Edel" angesehen, sofern der richtige Wagen dabeisteht.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was irgendwelche Vergleiche helfen sollen? Wayne interessiert es ob Aquarienzüchter, Reiter oder ein Angler aus Südhinterusbekistan sowas ähnliches machen und das nicht so schlimm dargestellt wird? Das hat irgendwas von "Uns haben die gar nicht lieb! *schmoll*".
Ich kann mich noch einen einen Thread erinnern, wo es drum ging ob man gefangene Fische betäuben und töten muss und dann jeder Paragraph so hingedreht wurde, dass es gepasst hat. Zwei Thread drunter wurde dann diskutiert ob das Ausbringen von Montagen mit dem Boot schon unter "vom Boot aus angeln" fällt und wie man das doch vielleicht irgendwie so machen kann, dass es evtl. schon irgendwie halbwegs legal ist.

Man kann nicht in einer geschlossenen Telefonzelle im Kreis pinkeln und sich beschweren weil man nass wird. Wer Catch&Release betreiben will, der soll das tun, aber es nicht an die große Glocke hängen und dann Pippi in die Augen kriegen weil er ggf. die Konsequenzen tragen muss.


----------



## ivo (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich würde fast jeden Fisch entnehmen der sein Schonmaß erreicht hat und sich nicht in der Schonzeit befindet.




#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d

Kormoran!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

genau betrachtet, wird doch überall C&D betrieben , auch im Reitsport
da wird eier bestimmten Stute ein bestimmter Hengst zugeordnet und wenn das Fohlen nicht den Erwartungen entspricht kommt es zum Metzger !!
Und wenn die Stute fremdgeht kommt das fohlen erst recht zum Metzger.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Ernie, Du gehst von einer völlig falschen Grundanahme aus.

Es sind nicht besonders viele " Nichtangler" die was gegen C&R haben. Die meisten machen sich da gar keinen Kopp drüber.


Man kann es nicht oft genug betonen, die ganze Diskussion kommt aus unseren eigenen Reihen. Gesetze werden von unseren Verbänden gestützt.

Siehe Bayern.

Es ist mir unbegreiflich, warum das kaum einer sieht. Offensichtlicher geht es beim VDSF doch gar nicht mehr. Und z.T gegen die eigenen Landsverbände.


----------



## olaf70 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Ich glaube, daß man alles rechtfertigen oder seinem Hobby einen ernsthaften, sinnvollen Anstrich geben muß, daß gibt es nur in Deutschland. 
Wieso sollte ich einem Sportreiter(!) gegenüber mein Angelhobby, C&D, C&R oder Kochtopf, rechtfertigen? 
Soll der doch sein sein Pferd nach einem Reitturnier aufessen!

Weiter glaube ich schon, daß auf jeden Fall mehr einflußreiche Menschen reiten als angeln.
Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Politiker der angelt.


----------



## Udo561 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Politiker der angelt.



Hi,
da gibt es einige.
Gruß Udo
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,712916,00.html


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

doch, der dicke Helmut angelt auch


----------



## Chrizzi (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Politiker der angelt.



Putin, Bush... ?!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

richtig betrachtet, hätte ein ordentlich arbeitender Verband auch ne ordentliche Lobby


----------



## Case (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich habe persönlich nix gegen "Spaßreiter", aber wenn die in Frieden und nach Lust und Laune reiten dürfen, warum stehen dann andauernd wir Angler am Pranger???
> 
> Ernie



Glaube nicht, dass jeder nach Lust und Laune reiten darf. Die Leute haben sicher auch Vorschriften. 

Und die C&????? Diskussion wird, wie Ralle sagte, kaum öffentlich geführt. Das wird doch wirklich nur von Anglern losgetreten. Wenn wir die Klappe hielten, wie die Reiter, und uns nicht dauernd selbst zerfleischen würden, dann würde das absolut niemand interessieren. Sowenig wie bei den Reitern.

Na und zum C&D.....Nicht jedes Pferd ist zum reiten geeignet, und nicht jeder Fisch zum essen.
Nur ists bei den Reitern umgekehrt wie bei den Anglern. 
Bei den Pferden kommen die ungeeigneten in die Pfanne, bei den Fischen die geeigneten.

Case


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

seit Bestehen der Menschheit betreiben wir C&D !
Darauf beruht unsere Entwicklung bis heute .
Jede Art von Zucht beruht auf C&D
Wir alle tun das, sowohl bei Tieren als auch bei Pflanzen.
Wir benutzen die Mendelschen Gesetze, machen uns die Erkenntnisse von Darvin zu Nutze um billiges Fleisch beim Schlachter zu kaufen, oder um schnellere Pferde zu züchten.
und da regt sich jemand auf, weil ein <Angler selbst entscheiden will, ob er einen Fisch verwerten oder freilassen will ?


----------



## mcrae (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Ein Pferd ist Süß, zumindest als Folen, man kann es streicheln, man muss sich, wenn man es sich leisten kann, täglich drum kümmern, es ist eine Wertanlage, es ist teuer, nicht jeder hat ein Pferd...

Im Gegensatz dazu kann sich jeder eine Angel leisten, dafür sorgt ja schon Lidl so zwei, dreimal im Jahr, mangels Kontrollen wird man beim Schwarzangeln ja auch selten erwischt, außerdem gibts ja noch den Forellenpuff, Fisch ist wenn nur Nahrungsmittel und kostet fertig paniert ja nur 1,39€ im 12er-Pack, ein Fisch ist schleimig und eklig anzufassen...

Da sind schon einige Gründe weswegen viele Nichtangler gegen das Angeln eingestellt sind. 

Aber da muss sich der Angler keinen Kopf drum machen, die Gleichen sind oft auch gegen Hühnerhaltung, Schweinemast, Schlachten von Tieren allgemein. (Und regen sich auf wenn das Schnitzel im Supermarkt nicht im Angebot ist)

Zu der Politik...
You get what you´ve voted. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Da sind sehr viele Verbände in der Lobbyabteilung aktiv und nur zwei vertreten zumindest einige Sportfischer. Da bringt es nichts denen auch noch alles mögliche in die Schuhe zu schieben.

Angler haben kaum eine Lobby, Pferdezüchter, Reiter und Fischer (kommerziell) schon weit mehr.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

@Case,
ich stimme Dir da vollkommen zu.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Ich sehe das genauso, wir oder ihr die immer wieder solche Diskusionen vom Band lassen sind es die das Anglerische Grab schaufeln. Lasst uns doch einfach Angeln gehen und lasst jeden selber entscheiden was er am Wasser tut und wie er mit seinem Fang umgeht. Kann mir jemand sagen warum immer wieder dieselbe diskusion hier aufkommt? Tausende von Trööts und abertausende Antworten und Meinungen aber nein wir fangen wieder an damit es is ja Winter. Sagtmal Leute wollt ihr nicht in Ruhe gelassen werden? Muß fischen zwingend zur Politik gemacht werden? Naja, wenn ihr keine anderen Sorgen habt ich bin dann genauso schnell hier weg wie ich da war!
mfg


----------



## olaf70 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Putin, Bush... ?!


 
Die beiden bei einer gepflegten Carp-Session...
Mit Wodka und Bourbon...
Ganz großes Kino!

Aber im Ernst, mag sein daß die beiden Angeln. Das weiss ich nicht. 
Aber ich glaube, daß das Angeln zumindest in den USA wesentlich besser angesehen wird als bei uns.

Und bei uns? Also ich weiß nicht, so richtig glücklich guckt die "junge" Angie in Udos Link ja nicht gerade. Aber ich kann mich auch täuschen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

@Olaf,
hast Du si schon mal gesehen, wo sie glücklicher aussah ??????????


----------



## ernie1973 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genauso, wir oder ihr die immer wieder solche Diskusionen vom Band lassen sind es die das Anglerische Grab schaufeln. Lasst uns doch einfach Angeln gehen und lasst jeden selber entscheiden was er am Wasser tut und wie er mit seinem Fang umgeht. Kann mir jemand sagen warum immer wieder dieselbe diskusion hier aufkommt? Tausende von Trööts und abertausende Antworten und Meinungen aber nein wir fangen wieder an damit es is ja Winter. Sagtmal Leute wollt ihr nicht in Ruhe gelassen werden? Muß fischen zwingend zur Politik gemacht werden? Naja, wenn ihr keine anderen Sorgen habt ich bin dann genauso schnell hier weg wie ich da war!
> mfg


 
So unterschiedlich können Meinungen sein - denn wenn wir als Angler nicht bald mal geschlossen auftreten, dann wird in diesem Land bald niemand mehr legal irgendwo in Ruhe angeln gehen!

Das ist meine Meinung und die Demontage des Angelns hat begonnen - Vogel-Strauß-Taktik und Kopf in den Sand reicht nicht, um uns Anglern noch zu helfen!

...und dafür muss man kein Visionär sein, um das zu erkennen!

E.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Anglerprofi hat recht!
wie tollerant gehen wir miteinander um ? 
Warum zeigt der eine den Finger auf den Anderen ? Der eie ist Fliegenfischer , der Andere Stipper.
Beide wollen doch nur ANGELN
Kein Springreiter käme auf die Idee, öffentlich mit dem Finger auf einen Rennreiter zu zeigen.


----------



## Walstipper (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> olaf70 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Politiker der angelt.
> ...



Na super, zwei Mörder/Schwerverbrecher 



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich würde fast jeden Fisch entnehmen der sein Schonmaß erreicht hat und sich nicht in der Schonzeit befindet. Abgesehen von nem quergehakten 60 Pfund Karpfen, wer will sowas essen?



Warum kaufst du dir dann keinen Fisch bei der Fischzucht/Fischer, wäre unterm Strich billiger als angeln.
Oder noch besser, warum eigentlich kein Fischimitat, dann muss garkein Fisch sterben? Pflanzliches hochwertiges Protein kann da auch noch drin sein!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

ohh Erni, wie recht Du hast !
Leider !


----------



## ernie1973 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ernie, Du gehst von einer völlig falschen Grundanahme aus.
> 
> Es sind nicht besonders viele " Nichtangler" die was gegen C&R haben. Die meisten machen sich da gar keinen Kopp drüber.
> 
> ...


 
Deswegen schrieb ich dies:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189644&page=25

(Post 241)

;O)

Ist so!

Ernie


----------



## gründler (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Könnte ralle ja mal hier her schieben die letzten beiträge daraus.

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



			
				ernie1973;3250013
 
Ich habe persönlich nix gegen "Spaßreiter" schrieb:
			
		

> Spaßreiter hin oder her, ich finde, Ralle hat mit seinem Einwand, von wegen wir schaffen uns die Probleme in den eigenen Reihen, recht!
> Diese ganze unsägliche Diskussion findet doch zu neunundneunzig Prozent intern statt. Zumindest kann ich mich nicht entsinnen, in meiner Rolle als Angler mal öffentlich geprangert worden zu sein.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Na wenn wir da genauso zusammenhalten wie bei allen anderen (hier wären wir nur paar Angler, und selbst die ziehen nicht an einer leine) dann weis ich schon jetzt was rauskommt! Wir leben nicht in Frankreich wo die Bevölkerung wenn es ihr an den Kragen geht zusammenhält und ihre interessen vehement durchsetzt! Das kannste bei uns Deutschen flachpfeifen doch vergessen, jeder denkt an sich und fertig. Wir werden uns beugen müssen und nichts verändern können so traurig es ist aber es wird so kommen, leider.
mfg


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

@ Walstipper,
es ist halt gaerbsch Überzeugung!
ich kann sie zwar nicht teilen, aber tollerieren.
man kann darüber diskutieren, aber anfeindungen sind eben dass , was uns alle schwach macht


----------



## ernie1973 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ohh Erni, wie recht Du hast !
> Leider !


 
Aber warum ist das so?

Warum können Angler nicht einmal einfach zusammenhalten - untereinander deutlich toleranter sein und GEMEINSAM für eine gemeinsame Sache eintreten?

...oder sind Reiter am Ende nur deutlich klüger? (teilweise scherzhafte Bemerkung, aber den Beweis dafür kann man hier irgendwie tagtäglich immer wieder nachlesen!-->da komme ich schon manchmal ans Zweifeln...).

E.


----------



## Walstipper (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @ Walstipper,
> es ist halt gaerbsch Überzeugung!
> ich kann sie zwar nicht teilen, aber tollerieren.
> man kann darüber diskutieren, aber anfeindungen sind eben dass , was uns alle schwach macht



Hab nicht angefeindet, war nur ein vernünftiger Tipp von mir, wie der Reophelius jetzt sagen würde 
Dann hat er seinen Fisch und den Anglern bleibt ein zu beangelnder Fischbestand.


----------



## Walstipper (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Warum können Angler nicht einmal einfach zusammenhalten - untereinander deutlich toleranter sein und GEMEINSAM für eine gemeinsame Sache eintreten?



Wie ;+ Dann versuch doch mal bei dir im Verein ein Küchenfenster durchzusetzen. 
Mal schauen, wieviele dann *an einem Strang ziehen....*


----------



## ernie1973 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Wie ;+ Dann versuch doch mal bei dir im Verein ein Küchenfenster durchzusetzen.
> Mal schauen, wieviele dann *an einem Strang ziehen....*


 
Das haben wir - unser Küchenfenster fängt beim gesetzlichen Mindestmaß an und was darüber ist, kann & darf in die Küche!

SO mag ich "Küchenfenster".

;O)

Zudem macht es populationsbiologisch & genetisch oft gar keinen Sinn, extrem große Exemplare vor der Küche zu bewahren - das ist oft nur Wunschdenken derer, die gerne & oft einfach dicke Fische mal fangen & ablichten wollen!

Oft gelten die "Küchenfenster" auch nur für Gastangler, damit diese den Vereinsmitgliedern nicht die "Dicken" wegfangen, oder sogar mal einen Fisch entnehmen! *g*

E.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

@Erni,
mach die Augen auf !
wir haben eine Mehrklassengesellschaft.
ein Hartz4ler kann sich kei Perd leisten und wird es sich nie mehr leisten können.#
Aber angeln gehen kann er noch, und wenn er dabei auch seine alten Gerätschaften benutzt,.
Das sind Menschen, die lernen mussten das Maul zu halten, weil ihnen sonst auch noch das Wenige, was ihnen zugestanden wird genommen wird.


----------



## ernie1973 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Erni,
> mach die Augen auf !
> wir haben eine Mehrklassengesellschaft.
> ein Hartz4ler kann sich kei Perd leisten und wird es sich nie mehr leisten können.#
> ...


 
Naja - darauf könnte ich jetzt antworten, aber das wäre offtopic und würde auch zu politisch, um nicht gegen die Forenregeln zu verstossen - also lasse ich es!

Bitte beim Thema bleiben - auch wenn ich denke, dass die Mehrklassen-Gesellschaft noch irgendwie zum Thema gehört, weil die Reiter eine stärkere Lobby und mehr Einfluss zu haben scheinen, als die zahlenmäßig deutlich überlegenen Angler!

E.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Thema Küchenfenster:
leider wird das tatsächlich 0ft so gehanhabt wie Erni schreibt
obwohl es manchen Gewässern gut täte. Ich betone "Manchen"
um das zu beurteilen ist aber ein gut ausgebildeter Gewässerwart in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Gewässerökologen oder Biologen notwendig


----------



## volkerm (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Kleine Anmerkung:
Der Hartz-4-Empfänger zahlt für seinen Hund Hundesteuer.
Gibt es eine Pferdesteuer?
Man kann das Thema noch ausweiten- Steuer auf Flugbenzin?
Die Obrigen machen sich die Gesetze schon passend.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Erni, 
na da sind wir ja einer Meinung 
und Deine Frage, warum dass so sei, ist damit ja beantwortet.
oder ?


----------



## Kretzer83 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

"Uneinigkeit unter Anglern vs. Reitern":

Jedes Pferd hat i.d.R. genau einen Besitzer. Aber wie schaut das bei den  Zandern in der Elbe oder den Hechten in der Müritz aus? Kein Wunder  gibts da Auseinandersetzungen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



volkerma schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung:
> Der Hartz-4-Empfänger zahlt für seinen Hund Hundesteuer.
> Gibt es eine Pferdesteuer?
> Man kann das Thema noch ausweiten- Steuer auf Flugbenzin?
> Die Obrigen machen sich die Gesetze schon passend.



Off topic aber:

Nein Harz4er zahlt keine Hundesteuer. Ja, Reiter müssen,w enn sie mit Ihren Gäulen außerhalb des Grundstücks rumreiten eine Versicherung haben und das mit einer Plakette am Zaumzeug belegen (NRW).

Tut aber nix zur Sache.

Es geht gar nicht darum, dass wir hier in einem Forum, am Wasser oder am Stammtisch kontrovers diskutieren. Das ist gut und schadet nix.

Es geht darum dass der Deutsche Angler sich einen Scheixxdreck drum kümmert, was unsere Verbandsfunktionäre anstellen. Den meisten ist es nicht mal der Mühe wert, in unseren Politiktrööts zu lesen, geschweige denn zu posten. Zwar geben uns sehr viele Recht, aber damit hat es sich auch schon.

Unsere Politikthemen werden von den Funktionären eifrig gelesen, die Zahl der nichtregistrierten Gastleser ist jedesmal enorm. Und die sehen dann, dass sich nur ein paar Hansel aufregen. Der Rest der Hammelherde schaut einfach zu und hofft, der Kelch möge an ihnen vorbeiziehen. 

Macht man aber ein C&R Thema auf, kriegste in ein paar Stunden hundert Beiträge.

Muss man nicht verstehen, oder ???


----------



## ernie1973 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

...ja, aber worauf ich eigentlich wirklich hinaus will, ist die Tatsache, dass wir Angler (im Vergleich zu den Reitern) echt mal zahlenmäßig eine MACHT wären, wenn wir es endlich schaffen würden, mal ZUSAMMEN GESCHLOSSEN aufzutreten, aufhören uns gegenseitig anzufeinden und uns mal EINEN vernünftigen Verband schaffen!

Dabei hilft auch dieses neuerdings hier im Board sehr verbreitete "Schlechtreden" des VDSF erstmal nicht weiter, sondern meiner Meinung nach NUR die Schaffung EINES komplett neuen Verbandes, der dann unser aller Interessen wirklich vertritt - der muss für mich nicht DAV heißen, sondern kann gerne auch mal ganz neu sein!

Der VDSF ist in vielen Dingen echt Mist und handelt GEGEN die Interessen der Angler - aber egal ob eine Fusion zustande kommt, oder nicht, die Leute (Funktionäre) der Verbände, die wider der Interessen der Angler arbeiten müssen weg!

Das schaffen aber nur wir Angler selber, wenn wir denen die Macht entziehen, die sie haben und damit nicht gut umgehen!

Der DAV ist zwar für mich das geringere Übel, aber wer weiß, was die machen, wenn sie das Monopol kriegen, oder noch hochrangige VDSF-Funktionäre übernehmen müssen, wenn es denn mal eine Fusion gibt?

Warum nicht mal kompletter Neustart?

Aber dafür sind die Angler zu zerstritten und die meisten schlichtweg zu bequem & desinteressiert...und sorry....evtl. auch manchmal zu passiv und zu dumm!

E.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Ralle,
haste Deinen Humor wieder gefunden ?
Sarkasmus ist ja auch eine Form de Humors gggg


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...ja, aber worauf ich eigentlich wirklich hinaus will, ist die Tatsache, dass wir Angler echt mal zahlenmäßig eine MACHT wären, wenn wir es endlich schaffen würden, mal ZUSAMMEN GESCHLOSSEN aufzutreten, aufhören uns gegenseitig anzufeinden und uns mal EINEN vernünftigen Verband schaffen!
> 
> Dabei hilft auch dieses neuerdings hier im Board sehr verbreitete "Schlechtreden" des VDSF erstmal nicht weiter, sondern meiner Meinung nach NUR die Schaffung EINES komplett neuen Verbandes, der dann unser aller Interessen wirklich vertritt - der muss für mich nicht DAV heißen, sondern kann gerne auch mal ganz neu sein!
> 
> ...



Kuckst Du hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439

Im Neuen Magazin gibts bald auch was dazu.

Man muss nur ein kleines bisschen mitmachen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ralle,
> haste Deinen Humor wieder gefunden ?
> Sarkasmus ist ja auch eine Form de Humors gggg




Humor und Sarkasmus hab ich nie verloren:m
Muß ihn halt manchmal unterdrücken.


----------



## ernie1973 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kuckst Du hier
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439
> 
> ...


 
Bin dabei mitzumachen!

Mir war hier nur lange Zeit zuviel Destruktives über den VDSF zu lesen (wenn auch meistens völlig zu Recht), OHNE das dabei mal konstruktiv realisierbare Vorschläge im gleichen Atemzug kamen! 

Wir müssen nicht nur alte Strukturen aufbrechen, sondern *gleichzeitig* neue und anglerfreundliche schaffen, die zukunftsträchtig sind!

E.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Dito,
nuir mag ich nicht mit mir selbst schreiben


----------



## u-see fischer (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Macker schrieb:


> Ganz Einfach bei den Reiter kommt kein Reiter  darauf einen Anderen Reiter Schlecht zu machen weil er Reitet.
> Bei den Anglern ist das ganz anders da gönnt der eine dem anderen nicht das Schwarze unter den Nägeln.



Das ist leider wahr. Oftmals kommen die Besten Argumente gegen die Angelfischerei aus dem Kreis der Angler selber.

Ich denke dabei noch an den 1. Vorsitzenden meines ehemaligen Vereins. Sein Kommentar: "Ich werde jeden aus dem Verein rausschmeißen den ich hier mit lebendem Köderfisch erwische.
Mein Wettangeln lasse ich mir nicht verbieten."
Die Diskusion wurde kurz nach dem Verbot des lebenden Köderfisch geführt, kurz vorher wurde Wettangeln untersagt bzw. wurde ein Düsseldorfer Gerätehändler wegen Durchführung eines Wettangelns verurteilt.



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Reiten, ähnlich wie die Jagd und auch mit  dieser in direktem Zusammenhang stehend, ein Vergnügen, dem große Teile  des Establishment nachgehen, der Sport des Adels usw....
> Weitere soziologische Ausführungen unnötig....|wavey:



Stimmt leider auch.

Außerdem kann jeder aber auch wirklich jeder sehen, dass ein Pferd am Ende eines Ausritts nicht verletzt ist und stirbt

Nachdem ich mal vor den Augen von Spaziergänger einen Fisch zurückgesetzt habe, hat man mich gefragt wie den der arme Fisch jetzt mit kaputtgerissenem Maul noch überleben kann. #q

Könnte noch weitere Argumente (Verband) aufführen, möchte ich mir die aber verkneifen.

Gruß
U-See Fischer


----------



## Walstipper (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das haben wir - unser Küchenfenster fängt beim gesetzlichen Mindestmaß an und was darüber ist, kann & darf in die Küche!
> 
> SO mag ich "Küchenfenster".
> 
> ;O)



Ich kenn ja nun die/das Gewässer nicht, in denen das bei euch nicht vorhandene Küchenfenster entweder:

a) irrelevant für den Fischbestand ist
b) relevant für den Fischbestand ist, die Mitglieder aber "anglerisch" andere Prioritäten an den Tag legen.

Im Falle von b) pfeif ich auf erwähnte strangzieherei.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Zudem macht es populationsbiologisch & genetisch oft gar keinen Sinn, extrem große Exemplare vor der Küche zu bewahren - das ist oft nur Wunschdenken derer, die gerne & oft einfach dicke Fische mal fangen & ablichten wollen!



Ein alter, großer Fisch trägt ganz einfach mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit eben jene guten Gene, die ihn in seinem Element haben groß werden lassen.

Ich möchte auch mal gerne das Gewässer in Deutschland sehen, wo es aufgrund von  zu vielen großen Exemplaren Probleme gibt. Mal schauen, ob da vielleicht jemand so nett ist, und das Problem löst |uhoh:


----------



## wilhelm (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

*ernie 1973 *Nach meinen feststellungen hat der größte Teil der Öffentlichkeit überhaupt kein Intresse an der Anglerschaft, und das ist auch gut so. Wie wollen wir nichtanglern klarmachen das wir Tiere nur so zum Spass fangen, dann auch noch teilweise minutenlang ohne Wasser in die Luft halten um sie zu fotografieren und sie anschließend wieder ins Wasser (werfen) setzen.Wer die größte Unruhe hineinbringt und schlafende Hunde weckt ist doch der Angler selbst, man muss sich nur dieses Forum anschauen, wo in der Regel nur Angler schreiben und hier öffentlich Rechtsbrüche zugeben, oder sich gegenseitig permanent versuchen zu bekehren. Also das sogenannte Image machen wir uns schon selbst.
Es wäre gut alles etwas bedachter zu tun aber das ist wohl ein zu frommer Wunsch.

Petri Heil und dicke Fische .:m


Gruß Wilhelm

PS: Bin Lehrer in der Erwachsenenbildung daher auch mein Wissen über das Desintresse der Nichtangler an unserem tun.


----------



## prignitz_angler (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

PS: Bin Lehrer in der Erwachsenenbildung daher auch mein Wissen über das Desintresse der Nichtangler an unserem tun.[/QUOTE]

Hoffe nicht in so einem Träger , der die Welt nicht braucht :q

Sorry, musste sein...#h


----------



## wilhelm (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

prignitz-angler bist du neidisch weil du in der Schule nicht aufgepasst hast? Musste auch mal sein.

Nein, Spass bei Seite, ich bilde Berufskraftfahrer und Logistikfachkräfte aus.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## prignitz_angler (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Dann ist ja alles gut #h


----------



## Bobster (1. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

...scheint mir alles ein typisches, deutsches Problem zu sein.

Im europäischen bzw. internationalen Vergleich
haben wir 'se doch nicht mehr alle an der Pfanne


----------



## Laky (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



> Warum können Angler nicht einmal einfach zusammenhalten - untereinander deutlich toleranter sein und GEMEINSAM für eine gemeinsame Sache eintreten?
> 
> ...oder sind Reiter am Ende nur deutlich klüger?



Antwort: Nein



> Ganz Einfach bei den Reiter kommt kein Reiter darauf einen Anderen Reiter Schlecht zu machen weil er Reitet.



Sorry aber das ist Unsinn!

Frage mal einen Wanderreiter was er von Dressurreitern hält, einen Tunierreiter was er von Freizeitreitern hält, einen Freizeitreiter was er von Vielseitigkeitsreitern hält usw. usw.......
Und wenn ihr eine richtige hitzige Diskussion wollt dann fragt die vorher genannten was sie vom Galopprennsport halten, oder noch schlimmer dem Trabrennsport (Ich bin übrigens Besitzer von Trabrennpferden).
Da gibt es untereinander genauso Streitigkeiten wie unter: Ansitzangler vs Spinnfischer, C&R vs Kochtopfangler usw. 

Man könnte jetzt natürlich stundenlang darüber diskutieren welche der beiden Gruppen bei Nichtanglern und Nichtreitern besser angesehen ist, aber wozu?|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Laky schrieb:


> Antwort: Nein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solche Diskussionen wird es in allen Gruppen geben. Sogar bei den Naturschützern kriegen sich Amphibienschützer und Vogelschützer in die Haare.

Aber:

Zeigt ein Reiterverband Trabrennsportler wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz an?

Wirkt ein Reiterverband auf die Gesetzgeber ein, dass Wettkämpfe mit Pokalvergabe verboten werden ?

Hat ein Reiterverband in seinen Statuten stehen, dass ausschließlich das Wanderreiten tierschutzgerecht ist, alle anderen Reitsportarten nicht?

Strebt ein Reiterverband eine gesetzlich verankerte Reitsportprüfung an?

Legt ein Reiterverband fest, dass Ausritte mit mehr als 7 Pferden genehigungspflichtig sind?

Macht sich ein Reiterverband dafür stark, dass Nachtreiten verboten wird?

Wohl eher nicht. Und da ist auch der Unterschied zum Angeln.
Für die Reiterei gelten die Bundesgesetze und der Rest wird intern verhackstückt.

Da müssen wir Angler auch hin, wollen wir aus diesem unsäglichen Vorschriftenwahn rauskommen.


----------



## Laky (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



> Zeigt ein Reiterverband Trabrennsportler wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz an?


Ja!



> Wirkt ein Reiterverband auf die Gesetzgeber ein, dass Wettkämpfe mit Pokalvergabe verboten werden ?


Ja,zumindest was die Terminvergabe angeht (gibt gerade einen brandaktuellen Fall).



> Hat ein Reiterverband in seinen Statuten stehen, dass ausschließlich das Wanderreiten
> tierschutzgerecht ist, alle anderen Reitsportarten nicht?


Ist mir nicht bekannt, würde mich aber nicht wundern|supergri.



> Strebt ein Reiterverband eine gesetzlich verankerte Reitsportprüfung an?


Ja ist schon lange so.



> Legt ein Reiterverband fest, dass Ausritte mit mehr als 7 Pferden genehigungspflichtig sind?


Unsinnige frage, da so nicht vergleichbar, dafür gibt es andere Einschränkungen/Auflagen. 



> Macht sich ein Reiterverband dafür stark, dass Nachtreiten verboten wird?


Unsinnige Frage, da so nicht vergleichbar, dafür gibt es andere Einschränkungen/Auflagen.

Bevor man versucht Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen sollte man Ahnung von Äpfel und von Birnen haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Laky schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> 
> Ja,zumindest was die Terminvergabe angeht (gibt gerade einen brandaktuellen Fall).
> ...



Du hast mein posting wohl fälschlicherweise als Angriff gewertet. War so gar nicht gemeint. 

Den Kontext hast Du vielleicht nicht verstanden, das bezog sich auf Einschränkungen die durch Anglerverbände gegen Angler erlassen wurden. 
Wir haben übrigens selbst Birnen, äähhh Äpfel, ach Mann Pferde, eine Reitprüfung muss bei uns niemand ablegen um reiten zu dürfen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Ich finde den Trööt, im Gegensatz zu manch anderem mit ähnlichem Hintergrund, recht sinnlos. Was bitte hat Reiten mit Angeln zu tun? Eben, gar nichts, und deswegen kann man auch überhaupt keinen Vergleich führen, nicht einen einzigen. 
Ich könnte auch fragen, warum der Buntspechtbeobachter Buntspechte beobachten darf, der Falkner Falken ausbilden darf, der Häuslebauer Häusle bauen darf und so weiter und so fort. 
Mir geht das Gejammere von wegen "warum nur stehen wir Angler immer am Pranger?" langsam aber sicher auf den Senkel. In 25 Angeljahren hat mich noch kein Mensch an denselben gestellt, gut, manche unverständlichen Blicke, aber noch kein "an den Pranger stellen", Hetzjagden war ich auch noch nicht ausgesetzt..., also wozu das ganze Gerede dann?


----------



## Brikz83 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Naja, wer dieses Video gesehen hat weiß was angeln und Reiten miteinander zu tun haben. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210725


----------



## Merlin (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Also ich gehe Reiten und angeln..
und es ist egal was ich mache ..sitze ich auf dem Pferd bin ich der doofe Reiter der die ganzen Wege kaputt macht .....
Sitze ich beim angeln quäle ich die armen Fische .....
Desweitern bin ich auch , Fußgänger , Autofahrer , Radfahrer usw..
Es ist sch***** egal was macht macht es gibt immer welche denen das nicht passt.
Deswegen finde ich diesen Trööt ziemlich sinnlos..


----------



## Bobster (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Merlin schrieb:


> Es ist sch***** egal was man macht, es gibt immer welche denen das nicht passt.
> Deswegen finde ich diesen Trööt ziemlich sinnlos..


 
Dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu, denn es ist eine
Metalitätsfrage


----------



## Laky (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie „Reiter“ untereinander diskutieren und sich fragen warum sie nicht so wie Angler sein können; „ Die Angler sitzen doch alle gemütlich und ohne Streitereien um einen See herum und angeln zusammen“

Und wer glaubt Angler und ihre Verbände hätten Probleme der braucht sich nur die beiden Hauptverbände im Deutschen Trabrennsport anzuschauen.
Der wechselt von einem zum anderen von z.B. Berlin Mariendorf nach Berlin Karlshorst gilt als wechseln in das Ausland|kopfkrat.


----------



## angler1996 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Laky schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie „Reiter“ untereinander diskutieren und sich fragen warum sie nicht so wie Angler sein können; „ Die Angler sitzen doch alle gemütlich und ohne Streitereien um einen See herum und angeln zusammen“
> 
> Und wer glaubt Angler und ihre Verbände hätten Probleme der braucht sich nur die beiden Hauptverbände im Deutschen Trabrennsport anzuschauen.
> Der wechselt von einem zum anderen von z.B. Berlin Mariendorf nach Berlin Karlshorst gilt als wechseln in das Ausland|kopfkrat.


 
Schön zu hören, dann sind wir ja nicht allein
Gruß A.


----------



## Patrick S. (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Merlin hat ganz recht...egal was man in der Welt macht oder auch nicht...es wird immer Gegner geben die einem, dass was man macht, madig machen wollen.

Ob die Leute nun denken, Angler sind gut oder schlecht. ist mir zwar nicht egal, aber die Hauptsache ist, dass die Ruhe am Gewässer durch solche Leute nicht gestört wird, denn im Grunde wollen wir nur eins : Angeln. Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.


----------



## ernie1973 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich finde den Trööt, im Gegensatz zu manch anderem mit ähnlichem Hintergrund, recht sinnlos. Was bitte hat Reiten mit Angeln zu tun? Eben, gar nichts, und deswegen kann man auch überhaupt keinen Vergleich führen, nicht einen einzigen.
> Ich könnte auch fragen, warum der Buntspechtbeobachter Buntspechte beobachten darf, der Falkner Falken ausbilden darf, der Häuslebauer Häusle bauen darf und so weiter und so fort.
> Mir geht das Gejammere von wegen "warum nur stehen wir Angler immer am Pranger?" langsam aber sicher auf den Senkel. In 25 Angeljahren hat mich noch kein Mensch an denselben gestellt, gut, manche unverständlichen Blicke, aber noch kein "an den Pranger stellen", Hetzjagden war ich auch noch nicht ausgesetzt..., also wozu das ganze Gerede dann?


 
...vielleicht hast Du es in der Tat in 25 Jahren noch nicht gemerkt, aber ALLE Angler stehen am Pranger - das Hobby wird mehr und mehr reglementiert und der Sinn samt Notwendigkeit des Angelns wird in Frage gestellt....AUCH dank unserer Verbände, insbesondere dank EINEM der beiden!

...und es geht nicht nur um´s jammern - aber AUCH, damit auch Du es mitbekommst und nicht erst merkst, wenn Angeln am Ende garnicht mehr erlaubt ist! (und ich wette, DANN würdest Du mitjammern!).

Es geht mehr darum rechtzeitig gegenzusteuern und etwas für die Rechte & Freiheiten der Angler zu tun, bevor es sie nicht mehr gibt!

Ernie

PS:

...nochmal gaaanz langsam nur für Dich:

Auf Deine Frage, was Reiten mit Angeln zu tun hat-->beim Reiten wird es offensichtlich moralisch, gesellschaftlich, rechtlich anerkannt und geduldet, dass Menschen nur so zum Spaß sogar Säugetiere halten, stellenweise ihnen sogar Leiden und u.U. auch Schmerzen zufügen, um sie zu trainieren & zu dressieren, oder um sie zu Höchstleistungen aus Prestigegründen und wirtschaftlichem Interesse anzutreiben - daran stößt sich kaum jemand.

Angler fangen im Regelfall (s.o.) Fische (keine Säugetiere!) zum Verzehr und auch aus Spaß daran -->ob Fische "leiden" können, oder Schmerz empfinden ist bis heute nicht geklärt, aber bei Anglern wird ein Faß aufgemacht und bei Reitern geht komischerweise so ziemlich alles unbeanstandet durch --> also frage ich mich, wie die Reiter das geschafft haben mögen?

Noch Fragen bzgl. des Zusammenhanges, oder warum ich den Vergleich interessant finde?

Weitere Zusammenhänge bestehen darin, dass man uns Anglern sagt -->"Kauft Euch doch Euren Fisch - keiner muß heute noch angeln gehen, um Fisch zu kriegen" - aber NIEMAND den Reitern sagt:"Laßt´ das Reiten sein, keiner ist heute noch auf ein Pferd als Fortbewegungsmittel angewiesen".

Aber - wenn Du den Zusammenhang nicht siehst, dann kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen.....

Ich mache mir halt´ Gedanken um die Zukunft unseres Hobbies und ich finde es erschreckend, wie viele Kollegen, wie Du, es nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass unser Hobby mehr und mehr eingeschränkt und u.U. irgendwann einfach verboten wird....wenn da nicht bald mal einige Angler für alle Angler aktiv (!!!) werden - aufstehen und was dafür tun, dass dieses Hobby auch weiterhin Hobby bleiben darf und wird!

Diese "Laß´ mich in Ruhe - ich gehe angeln und fühle mich nicht angeprangert-Einstellung" wird den Fortbestand unseres geliebten GEMEINSAMEN Hobbies nicht retten!

E.


----------



## Hilde (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...vielleicht hast Du es in der Tat in 25 Jahren noch nicht gemerkt, aber ALLE Angler stehen am Pranger - das Hobby wird mehr und mehr reglementiert und der Sinn samt Notwendigkeit des Angelns wird in Frage gestellt....AUCH dank unserer Verbände, insbesondere dank EINEM der beiden!
> 
> ...und es geht nicht nur um´s jammern - aber AUCH, damit auch Du es mitbekommst und nicht erst merkst, wenn Angeln am Ende garnicht mehr erlaubt ist! (und ich wette, DANN würdest Du mitjammern!).
> 
> ...



Der Aussage kann ich nur zustimmen.
Ralle hat ja schon mal mit viel Herzblut darauf hingewiesen, so dass ich mich sicherlich wiederhole, aber das Vogel-Strauß-Verhalten der meisten Angler fördert das ganze Dilemma nur.

Ich kenn das ja zur Genüge aus meinem eigenen Vereinsleben.
Der Verband macht ein unsinniges Gebot wie z.B. das Verbot des Nachtangelns. Da erfolgt leider kein Aufschrei dagegen, sondern die Mehrheit denkt sich "Was kümmert es mich. Ich mach was ich will. Hauptsache ich kann angeln".

Nur, eines Tages kommt die Bestimmung "am Gewässer A dürfen nur noch 10 Jahresscheine ausgegeben werden".
Holla, da ist das Geschrei groß  - nur leider zu spät!


----------



## ernie1973 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Hilde schrieb:


> Nur, eines Tages kommt die Bestimmung "am Gewässer A dürfen nur noch 10 Jahresscheine ausgegeben werden".
> Holla, da ist das Geschrei groß - nur leider zu spät!


 
Das Schlimme an uns Menschen ist, dass die 10, welche dann die Scheine kriegen nicht mitschreien werden....!

Deswegen sind auch die meisten Angler so ignorant, die NOCH nicht von Geboten oder Verboten erwischt wurden!

...sobald es sie aber trifft, ist deren Gejammer groß - und wenn man versucht rechtzeitig diese Entwicklungen aufzuzeigen, um auch noch im Interesse der Angler gegensteuern zu können, dann stößt man auf Ignoranz und ein fettes "Was kümmert´s mich"....oder ein "Was juckt mich das Fischereigesetz in Bayern" oder "Ich darf noch Nachtangeln, also was soll´s" - auch ein "Bei uns kontrolliert sowieso keiner" oder "Immer dieses Gejammer"........liebe Freunde - so wird das nix mit dem Fortbestand der Angelei - 

*...und manchmal muss man sich auch für Kollegen irgendwo im Land mit einsetzen, auch wenn man selber nicht betroffen ist - das nennt man Solidarität!...aber gerade DAS scheint für viele ein Fremdwort zu sein, solange es sie (noch?) nicht selbst erwischt hat......!*

...ein zeitiger Blick über den eigenen Tellerrand kann u.U. viel Gejammer ersparen....

*Schade!*

*E.*


----------



## stroffel (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Naja, wie schon geposted sind viele Probleme hausgemacht. Wenn ich sehe wie manche Angler rumlaufen (eine Mischung zwischen Obdachlosem Alkoholiker und Militaristischem Stubenhocker) und was für Müllhaufen am Ufern hinterlassen werden wirft das sicher kein gutes Bild auf uns Angler. Wenn man dann noch anstellen angelt, an denen viel Publikums Verkehr herrscht und man nicht waidgerecht mit den Fischen umgeht und sie in einer gammeliken Plasiktüte zappeln lässt an statt sie ab zu schlagen, dann würde irgend was falsch laufen wenn sich Tierschützer nicht zu Wort melden.
Natürlich trifft das nur auf einen kleinen Teil der Angler zu. Aber etwas vergleichbares dazu gibt es beim Reitsport (nach meinem Kenntnisstand) nicht!


----------



## Sterni01 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Trotz meines hohen Alters kannte ich den Ausdruck C & D bis heute nicht !
Jeden gefangenen Fisch (wenn er das Mindestmaß hat) töten und mitnehmen, halte ich für sinnlos !
Der Vergleich mit der Reiterei hingt meiner Meinung nach auch.

Nicht dass hier noch jemand auf die Idee kommt, eine Frau nach dem ,,benutzen,, totzuschlagen ! :q #d


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

@Erni,
bin da völlig Deiner Meinung


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit der Reiterei hingt meiner Meinung nach auch.



Ein Vergleich Angler vs. Reiterei ist sicher nicht zielführend.
Darum geht es ja auch nicht.

Es geht darum, dass wir Angler aus Tierschutzrechtlicher Sicht wesentlich mehr von Gesetzen und Regeln eingeschränkt werden als die Reiterei und dass diese Regeln und Gesetze überwiegend aus unseren eigenen Reihen kommen.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es bezüglich der Reiterei keinerlei föderalistische Gesetzgebung zu Tierschutzrechtlichen Aspekten im Umgang mit Pferden gibt. Da gilt das Bundestierschutzgesetz und das ist es, wo wir Angler auch hin müssen.


----------



## gaerbsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du dir dann keinen Fisch bei der Fischzucht/Fischer, wäre unterm Strich billiger als angeln.
> Oder noch besser, warum eigentlich kein Fischimitat, dann muss garkein Fisch sterben? Pflanzliches hochwertiges Protein kann da auch noch drin sein!


 

Ich gehe Angeln weil es mir Spaß macht und ich natürlich auch gerne Fisch esse. Aber ich kann Leute nicht verstehen die mit dem Ziel an ein Gewässer gehen den möglichst größten Fisch zu Fangen ihn ab zu knipsen um ihn dann wieder zu releasen. Und ohne jetzt eine Diskussion darüber lostreten zu wollen ob der Fisch dabei jetzt Schmerz empfindet oder nicht - Stress hat er allemal wenn er mit nem Drilling im Rachen aus dem See gezogen wird.

Deshalb entnehme ich auch wie in meinem vorherigen Post geschrieben die meissten Fische die ihr Schonmaß erreicht haben und sich nicht in der Schonzeit befinden, und die ich natürlich auch verwerten kann. Ein gesundes C&D betreibe ich natürlich auch. Ein Fisch der Knapp sein Schonmaß erreicht hat oder eine prächtige Hechtdame kann man sicher guten gewissens zurücksetzen.

Wer natürlich jetzt meint er muss an 300 Tagen im Jahr an die Elbe fahren und einen Zander nach dem anderen rausziehen ist natürlich gezwungen die Fische zu relasen. Wer kann die Masse verwerten?


----------



## dpj_de (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Sorry, aber ich muss über den Thread schmunzeln und den Kopf schütteln - ich bin zwar kein Reiter, aber ich habe schon mitbekommen, dass die gute Pet(r)a denen das Bein genauso näßt wie uns ..... und sobald Du auf irgendeine andere Freizeitbeschäftigung gehst hast Du den Streit - ich kenne das von der Imkerei genauso wie von den Anglern - und auch wir Imker haben bei Tierrechtlern mehr Feinde als Freunde. - Also was soll dieser Thread?


----------



## ernie1973 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Also was soll dieser Thread?


 
...vielleicht mal einige wachrütteln und zum Nachdenken bringen, bevor noch mehr Einschränkungen & Verbote uns alle erreicht haben...

...die Ignoranz vieler und die Passivität der Mehrheit sind neben der Zerstrittenheit die Hauptprobleme der Angler, die lieber untereinander streiten, als mit etwas mehr Toleranz untereinander mal ZUSAMMEN für unser gemeinsames Hobby zu kämpfen!

Das Leute dies hier lesen und evtl. mal über Dinge nachdenken, über die sie sonst nicht nachgedacht hätten ist ja schon ein Anfang!

;O)


E.


----------



## dpj_de (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Ernie, ich glaube Du rüttelst mit dem Thread niemanden wach! - Zum einen weil Dein Vergleich mit den Reitern hinkt und zum anderen, weil die Reiter untereinander mindestens ebenso zerstritten sind wie die Angler. - Und für beide Gruppen interessiert sich die Öffentlichkeit so gut wie nicht. Angler kommen in die negativen Schlagzeilen, wenn irgendwo die Landschaft vermüllt ist und Reiter, wenn sie auf einem Wanderweg reiten. - Sonst interessiert sich kein Mensch für sie. - Abgesehen von einigen fanatischen Tierrechtlern, die die breite Öffentlichkeit aber nicht ernst nimmt, weil diese lieber das Fleisch abgepackt in der Kühltheke holt, als sich mit der Kreatur, die es geliefert hat zu befassen.
Und die Reiter haben die gleichen Probleme wie die Hundehalter, Kleintierzüchter etc.
cu
Dieter


----------



## Patrick S. (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

@Erni...ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu...und ja es muss was getan werden...ABER...das Problem liegt wohl daran, dass es sich bei unserem Hobbie tatsächlich nur um ein Hobbie handelt. 

Würden viele damit Geld verdienen und ihre Familien ernähren müssen, dann wäre die Lobby mit Sicherheit eine andere.

Nicht für jeden ist das Angeln eine Passion und man wird nichts erreichen solange nicht ein paar Angler vorweg gehen denen man folgen kann. So ist die Menschheit leider nunmal.

Was viele leider nur nicht sehen ist, dass wir nur im Ganzen vorgehen können, wenn wir gehört werden wollen.


----------



## ernie1973 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Ernie, ich glaube Du rüttelst mit dem Thread niemanden wach! - Zum einen weil Dein Vergleich mit den Reitern hinkt und zum anderen, weil die Reiter untereinander mindestens ebenso zerstritten sind wie die Angler. - Und für beide Gruppen interessiert sich die Öffentlichkeit so gut wie nicht. Angler kommen in die negativen Schlagzeilen, wenn irgendwo die Landschaft vermüllt ist und Reiter, wenn sie auf einem Wanderweg reiten. - Sonst interessiert sich kein Mensch für sie. - Abgesehen von einigen fanatischen Tierrechtlern, die die breite Öffentlichkeit aber nicht ernst nimmt, weil diese lieber das Fleisch abgepackt in der Kühltheke holt, als sich mit der Kreatur, die es geliefert hat zu befassen.
> Und die Reiter haben die gleichen Probleme wie die Hundehalter, Kleintierzüchter etc.
> cu
> Dieter


 
Naja...das es niemand interessiert stimmt so nicht, sonst würde der Gesetz- und Verordnungsgeber nicht flächendeckend neuerdings immer wieder tätig, um das Angeln weiter zu reglementieren und uns weiter einzuschränken........

Mir fällt es schwer, dass alles so einfach als "von denen da oben"  hinzunehmen, aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur kein gutes Herdentier und trenne mich von der Herde, wenn diese sich schleichend & passiv meiner Ansicht nach in die falsche Richtung drängen läßt!

Ein Hoch auf die Schäfchen!

;O)

*g*

E.


----------



## dpj_de (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Nur, Du vergleichst Reiter mit Anglern - zum einen weißt weder Du noch ich, welche gesetzgeberischen Maßnahmen für Reiter beschlossen werden und zum anderen ändert so ein Thread nichts an Gesetzesvorhaben. Wenn Du solche Vorhaben verhindern willst, dann muss gezielt auf die konkrete Maßnahme hingewiesen werden und die Leute zum mitmahen animiert werden. - Der Vergleich mit den Pferden ist ebensowenig zielführend wie Deine Aussage zu Schafen. - Wobei der Beteiligungsgrad relativ gering sein wird da zum einen nur ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung aktiv angelt und zum anderen bei den Anglern jeder ein Problem anders sieht.


----------



## Walstipper (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich gehe Angeln weil es mir Spaß macht und ich natürlich auch gerne Fisch esse. Aber ich kann Leute nicht verstehen die mit dem Ziel an ein Gewässer gehen den möglichst größten Fisch zu Fangen ihn ab zu knipsen um ihn dann wieder zu releasen.



Sry aber ich kann diesen verethikten menschenprojizierten scheinheiligen Schwachkram nicht mehr lesen, hatte das nämlich schon mit Rheo durch: 
Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob du den Fisch nachdem du deinen Spaß hattest tötest und einverleibst, oder ob du deinen Spaß hast ohne jenen zu töten? Ja schmeckt der vielleicht so lecker hm? Warum isst du anstatt dessen kein Brot, Gemüse oder Imitat, und sparst dir die Zeit des angelns fürs Geldverdienen für jene Nahrung auf? Warum essen wir eigentlich massengehälterte Tiere? *Der optionale Verzehr von bestimmten Zielfischen/tieren hat in unserer Gesellschaft nichts mit irgendwelchen Grundbedürfnissen zu tuen, hier wird die Fischtentnahme zum Individualbedürfnis und die Industrieeinnahme zum Luxusbedürfnis.* 
Entweder sorgt der Mensch mit selbstdienlicher Entropiesenkung für äußerliche Negativbeeinflussung der animalischen Natur, oder er geht eben nicht angeln, jagen, reiten, Auto, anglerboarden, lecker essen und hört auf mit der westlich amerikanisierten Lebensweise. Man sollte sich aber zumindest mal bewusst sein wo man wirkt, bevors scheinheilig wird!

Übrigens sind viele der Angler, welche sich tiefgründiger mit der Passion auseinander setzen, diejenigen die mehr releasen, wohingegen die "Profis" nahezu alle "C&R-ler" sind. Das zeigt nicht nur eine us-amerikanische Studie, sondern lässt sich dort leicht beobachten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

@Walstipper

Soso, der Mensch sorgt also mit selbstdienlicher Entropiesenkung für die äußerliche Negativbeeinflussung der animalischen Natur usw.

Für solche konstruierten Phrasen gibbet aber garantiert 'nen Anschiß vom Prof, denkste nicht?:q


----------



## NedRise (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Ja aber trotzdem hat der Welsstipper recht, der letzte Fisch den ich entnommen habe liegt immer noch bei mir in der Kühltruhe.

Die meisten gehen doch angeln weil es Ihnen Spass macht. Ich wette viele derjenigen die mit hohen moralischen Ansprüchen ans Wasser gehen, würden auch angeln gehen wenn Sie jeden Fisch wieder schwimmen lassen müssten.

Man muss nicht jeden verstehen aber ein bisschen mehr Toleranz wäre schon angebracht.


----------



## Walstipper (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Walstipper
> 
> Soso, der Mensch sorgt also mit selbstdienlicher Entropiesenkung für die äußerliche Negativbeeinflussung der animalischen Natur usw.
> 
> Für solche konstruierten Phrasen gibbet aber garantiert 'nen Anschiß vom Prof, denkste nicht?:q



Eine Ordnung, wie z.b jene des westlichen Lebensstandards, bedarf einer Energieumwandlung, welche für Etropie (Unordnung) außerhalb des geordneten Systems sorgt.
Gut ja der Prof würd rumkonkretisieren :q, da kann ja auch Etropie außerhalb der Erde erhöht werden....generell sind aber dabei die Tiere das Zielopfer.

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

@NedRise
Eben, darum sollte es doch gehen, unabhängig von irgendwelchen verunglückten Vergleichen sollten wir uns als Anhänger dieser Passion gegenseitig den Rücken stärken anstatt aneinander Erbsen vorzuzählen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

@Walstipper

Lassen wir die Makrosoziologie mal außen vor, sonst belasten wir mit einer diskussionsinternen Entropieverringerung nur das AB.#h


----------



## Brikz83 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

ähh...also, angeln/Spaß
Fisch/lecker

ergo: angeln/Spaß x Fisch/lecker = angeln ist lecker und fisch macht Spaß

oder wie jetzt |kopfkrat

p.s. ich bin gebürtiger Thüringer und Pferde sind zum essen da,  mmh leggä Rossbratwurst


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Nur, Du vergleichst Reiter mit Anglern - zum einen weißt weder Du noch ich, welche gesetzgeberischen Maßnahmen für Reiter beschlossen werden und zum anderen ändert so ein Thread nichts an Gesetzesvorhaben. Wenn Du solche Vorhaben verhindern willst, dann muss gezielt auf die konkrete Maßnahme hingewiesen werden und die Leute zum mitmahen animiert werden. - Der Vergleich mit den Pferden ist ebensowenig zielführend wie Deine Aussage zu Schafen. - Wobei der Beteiligungsgrad relativ gering sein wird da zum einen nur ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung aktiv angelt und zum anderen bei den Anglern jeder ein Problem anders sieht.



Du verstehst nicht.

Es geht nicht um den direkten Vergleich zwischen einem Reiter und einem Angler. Es geht auch nicht darum ob sich Reiter untereinander mehr oder weniger streiten als Angler.

Es geht schlicht und einfach darum, dass es in der Angelfischerei eine föderalistische Gesetzgebung gibt und diese von unseren eigenen Verbänden in für alle Angler stark einschränkender und somit nachteiliger Weise mitgestaltet wird. 
Die Reiterei untersteht hingegen dem Bundestierschutzgesetz.
Und eben dieses Bundestierschutzgesetz würde auch alle Aspekte der Angelfischerei abdecken. 

Zum mitmachen, verhindern und Aktionen, schau einfach mal in unser entsprechendes Unterforum.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164


----------



## Hilde (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Ernie, ich glaube Du rüttelst mit dem Thread niemanden wach! - Zum einen weil Dein Vergleich mit den Reitern hinkt und zum anderen, weil die Reiter untereinander mindestens ebenso zerstritten sind wie die Angler. - Und für beide Gruppen interessiert sich die Öffentlichkeit so gut wie nicht. Angler kommen in die negativen Schlagzeilen, wenn irgendwo die Landschaft vermüllt ist und Reiter, wenn sie auf einem Wanderweg reiten. - Sonst interessiert sich kein Mensch für sie. - Abgesehen von einigen fanatischen Tierrechtlern, die die breite Öffentlichkeit aber nicht ernst nimmt, weil diese lieber das Fleisch abgepackt in der Kühltheke holt, als sich mit der Kreatur, die es geliefert hat zu befassen.
> Und die Reiter haben die gleichen Probleme wie die Hundehalter, Kleintierzüchter etc.
> cu
> Dieter



[Phrasendresch]
Wer nicht will sucht Gründe, wer will sucht Wege!
[/Phrasendresch]
Stimmt leider


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...vielleicht hast Du es in der Tat in 25 Jahren noch nicht gemerkt, aber ALLE Angler stehen am Pranger - das Hobby wird mehr und mehr reglementiert und der Sinn samt Notwendigkeit des Angelns wird in Frage gestellt....AUCH dank unserer Verbände, insbesondere dank EINEM der beiden!
> 
> ...und es geht nicht nur um´s jammern - aber AUCH, damit auch Du es mitbekommst und nicht erst merkst, wenn Angeln am Ende garnicht mehr erlaubt ist! (und ich wette, DANN würdest Du mitjammern!).
> 
> ...


 

Ernie, ich will dir mal erzählen, was bei uns in Bayern in den letzten 25 Jahren so angelpolitisch passiert ist:

Zunächst war bei uns das Nachtangeln verboten, will heißen, nur das Aalfischen war bis ein Uhr nachts erlaubt. Nun ist es seit einigen Jahren freigegeben, leider hat aber der Verein nicht mitgezogen (es könnten ja die Gastangler alles niederfischen...). Erster Punkt für eine anglerfreundliche Verbandspolitik. Dann das Verbot des Lebendköfis: Tangiert mich persönlich überhaupt nicht, also werte ich das mal mit einem "neutral". Dann ein Setzkescherverbot, dem wiederum eine Lockerung desselben folgte. Find ich persönlich auch nicht unbedingt spannend. So, war da noch was? Ah ja, das berüchtigte bayrische "Totschlaggebot". Ok, finde ich nicht toll, also ein Minuspunkt. Allerdings fische ich auch nur auf Arten, die ich verspeisen will, meine Regelübertretungen diesbezüglich halten sich demnach in Grenzen. 
Ansonsten darf in in unseren Seen von Verbandsseite aus mit 2 Angeln auf Raubfisch gehen, bisher nur eine. An einem großen See sind in der Jahreskarte nun 5 Besuche mit dem Boot integriert, bisher nur Uferfischen möglich. Finde ich beides gut.

Zusammenmfassend sind Punkte dabei, die ich gutheiße, andere, die ich nicht toll finde. Ist halt so. Aber kein Mensch will in irgendeiner Form das Angeln verbieten. Kein Mensch stellt die "Notwendigkeit" des Angelns in Frage. Allerdings könnten gerne weitere Einschränkungen folgen: Alkoholkontrollen am Wasser z.B. und Einzug des Scheins ab 0,8 wegen akuter Eigen- und Fremdgefährdung durch das Herumfuchteln mit Rambomessern, empfindlichere Strafen bei Nichteinhaltung von Schonzeiten, -maßen und dem Fischen in gesperrten Bereichen..., da würde mir noch wesentlich mehr sinnvolles einfallen, wenn ich ein wenig überlegen würde. Was sollen denn diese absurden Vorstellungen, dass unser Hobby bald abgeschafft werden könnte? Das will doch niemand ernsthaft außer den Petajungs, und die interessieren niemanden von politischem Belang.

Nochmal: Ich WILL Einschränkungen, ich will auch weiterhin, dass ein erholsames und ruhiges Fischen möglich bleibt, ich will NICHT, dass Horden von spaßsüchtigen Freaks über die Gewässer herfallen.


----------



## Brikz83 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Da gebe ich dir Grundsätzlich recht. Aber mehr Regeln heißt ja nicht zwangsweise weniger verstöße. Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung hier oben sagen, das auch mit weniger Regelungen ein entspanntes und nachhaltiges Angeln für alle Angler möglich ist. |wavey:


----------



## NedRise (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Und ich will mündige Menschen denen nicht alles von Obrigkeiten diktiert werden muss,fänd ich besser alles z.B. Alkoholkontrollen am Wasser.


----------



## Brikz83 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

unterschreib ich sofort


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Alkoholkontrollen am Fischwasser ?
was ist das für eine absurde Idee ?
nichts gegen sinnvolle und nachvollziehbare beschränkungen oder Verbote,
auch strenge Kontrollen und härtere Strafen sind ok. Aber nicht so ein Mist, wo ich als gast ständig mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt kommen muss


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

dann möchte ich als angler ( 35 jahre) reiter und pferdebesitzer auch mal was dazu sagen.
nicht nur die peta pinkelt uns reitern ans bein, wie man hier sieht, gibt es ja auch sehr fragwürdige meinungen unter den angler.. bzw nichtreitern über die reiter.
da wird von spaßreiten, schmerz zufügen usw gelabbert.
waher kannst du/ihr (themenstarter) das beurteilen?
im früheren leben pferd gewesen?

die meisten pferde haben, auch wenn es dich erstaunen wird freude an der arbeit, soweit man ne stunde reiten am tag als arbeit betiteln kann.
nur aus  imagegründen reiten vielleicht 10% aller reiter, das sind die idioten, die gibt es aber in gleicher % zahl sicher auch unter uns angelern.

du hast keine ahnung was ich mir als reiter alles für dummes zeug anhören kann, genauso blödes zeug von leuten die nicht vom fach sind wie beim angeln.

auch reiten werden als tierschänder verurteilt von leuten die sich nicht wirklich auskennen.
ich kann mir jedes jahr wieder das gelabber anhören warum meine armen tiere im winter ( trotz megadicken winterfells) nicht im stall stehen mit decken, wo es schön warm ist.
das diese tiere eben diese wäre gar nicht so gut abkönnen, auf diesen gedanken kommen die leute gar nicht.
meine gegenfrage ist dann meistens, möchten sie bei volllaufender heizung, in ihren klitzekleinen badezimmer leben?
1 stunde pro tag kommen sie ins wohnzimmer, damit sie sich schön bewegen können?
würde ihnen das spaß machen?

pferde sind lauftiere, die ihre bewegung am tag so steuern sollten wie sie es für richtig halten, darum stehen meine tiere das ganze jahr über auf weide( natürlich mit großen stall als wetterstutz)
so können sie sich bewegen und fressen wie sie es gerne möchten.

und das augenauskratzen ist bei den reitern auch nicht anders als bei den anglern.

und wie man sieht greifst du ja auch grundlos und ohne wirklich ahnung die reiten an das sie ne toller lobby haben, ohne zu wissen das auch den reitern ständig und überall das leben schwer gemacht wird.

du bist auch nicht besser als die leute die auch uns angler angreifen.

wenn man von etwas keinen plan hat, ist es besser mal den mund zu halten.
leider typisch für uns deutsche, statt zu überlegen, wie wir unserer ansehen verbessern können, greifen wir andere an... der hat es besser, die haben die größere lobby usw.

augen auf kollege, vieles ist ja auch nicht aus der luft gegriffen was uns angler angeht.
ich könnte dir geschichten von anglern erzählen da fällt einem gar nix mehr ein.
aber auch unter den reitern gibt es idioten.

ist der sinnloseste tread den ich je gesehen haben... eine andere gruppe an den pranger stellen ist niveaulos würde ich mal sagen, von den eigenen problemen anlenken und mit den fingern auf andere zeigen.

reiten, jäger und angler haben sehr viel mehr gemeinsam als die meisten hier denken, die meisten von den 3 gruppen lieben die natur und die tiere.
also, bitte mal erst nachdenken, dann einen thread eröffnen.

ps. ich bin reiter und betreibe c&r ich bin als ein doppelars..loch für leute die von bestimmten sachen keinen plan haben.

wir sollten lieber mal versuchen uns alle zusammen stark zu machen und uns nicht gegenseitig die augen ausstechen.

ps 2. . ich haben noch nie einen reiter erlebt der sich über c&r gedanken macht.


----------



## Walstipper (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> du hast keine ahnung was ich mir als reiter alles für dummes zeug anhören kann, genauso blödes zeug von leuten die nicht vom fach sind wie beim angeln.



Frage: Beißt es? |supergri


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Frage: Beißt es? |supergri



das ist die einzige frage die ich noch nicht gestellt bekommen habe als reiter 
es sei denn ich betätige mich wie im profilfoto


----------



## ernie1973 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> dann möchte ich als angler ( 35 jahre) reiter und pferdebesitzer auch mal was dazu sagen.
> nicht nur die peta pinkelt uns reitern ans bein, wie man hier sieht, gibt es ja auch sehr fragwürdige meinungen unter den angler.. bzw nichtreitern über die reiter.
> da wird von spaßreiten, schmerz zufügen usw gelabbert.
> waher kannst du/ihr (themenstarter) das beurteilen?
> ...


 
Hm...die einzige Frage ist nur, wo ist der vernünftige Grund für´s Reiten?.....Fortbewegung ist nicht mehr der Grund --> also ist es *nur* Spaß an der Freud und evtl. noch wirtschaftliche Interessen - das mißfällt mir persönlich - juckt mich aber nicht, da ich kein Reiter und auch kein Pferd bin - allerdings mag´ ich gerne guten Sauerbraten!

Ich will Euch Reitern auch nix - alles was ich möchte ist, dass wir alle so in Ruhe angeln können, wie ihr reiten könnt...nicht mehr nicht weniger!

Ebenso gefällt mir persönlich Angeln NUR für Spaß NICHT - also reines "C&R" - dieses ist nach einhelliger Meinung in Deutschland auch verboten, aufgrund des Tierschutzgesetzes.

Darum ist moralisch und auch juristisch die Frage durchaus berechtigt, warum das Reiten NUR zum Spaß nicht ebenso hinterfragt (oder verboten ?) wird, wie das Angeln in Form des reinen C&R?!? (ok- das Dir als Karpfenangler UND Reiter dieses Thema Bauchschmerzen bereitet verstehe ich durchaus - aber nüchtern betrachtet drängt sich diese Frage bei meinem Vergleich geradezu auf.)

Meiner Ansicht nach wird dabei mir zweierlei Maß gemessen!(...und ich erwähne nur der Vollständigkeit halber, dass Pferde über ein ganz anderes Nervensystem verfügen, als Fische...).

Außerdem scheinst Du nicht alles gelesen (oder verstanden?)zu haben, sonst wärst Du nicht pi**t off, sondern wüßtest, warum der Vergleich nicht ganz ohne Basis ist....!

...aber vielleicht sollten wir das Denken lieber den Pferden überlassen???

*g*

Kleiner Scherz!

E.

PS:

...ich war jahrelang mit einer Reiterin zusammen (sie ritt auch Pferde *g*), Freunde von mir haben Pferde und eine Pferdezucht, ein Angelkollege hat Rennpferde und so ganz fremd ist mir die Materie deshalb nicht, auch wenn mein Interesse für Pferde sich lediglich auf das kulinarische Vergnügen von mir und meinem Hund bezieht!


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ernie, ich will dir mal erzählen, was bei uns in Bayern in den letzten 25 Jahren so angelpolitisch passiert ist:
> 
> Zunächst war bei uns das Nachtangeln verboten, will heißen, nur das Aalfischen war bis ein Uhr nachts erlaubt. Nun ist es seit einigen Jahren freigegeben, leider hat aber der Verein nicht mitgezogen (es könnten ja die Gastangler alles niederfischen...). Erster Punkt für eine anglerfreundliche Verbandspolitik. Dann das Verbot des Lebendköfis: Tangiert mich persönlich überhaupt nicht, also werte ich das mal mit einem "neutral". Dann ein Setzkescherverbot, dem wiederum eine Lockerung desselben folgte. Find ich persönlich auch nicht unbedingt spannend. So, war da noch was? Ah ja, das berüchtigte bayrische "Totschlaggebot". Ok, finde ich nicht toll, also ein Minuspunkt. Allerdings fische ich auch nur auf Arten, die ich verspeisen will, meine Regelübertretungen diesbezüglich halten sich demnach in Grenzen.
> Ansonsten darf in in unseren Seen von Verbandsseite aus mit 2 Angeln auf Raubfisch gehen, bisher nur eine. An einem großen See sind in der Jahreskarte nun 5 Besuche mit dem Boot integriert, bisher nur Uferfischen möglich. Finde ich beides gut.
> ...



Was spricht denn dagegen, dass sich die Fischereigesetze im Bereich Tier-,Umwelt- und Naturschutz auf die Gültigkeit der Bundesgesetze beschränken?

Dann kann jeder Verein für seine Gewässer per Mehrheitsbeschluß eine auf demokratische Weise zusammengestellte Gewässerordnung verabschieden.
Wenn der eine Verein keinen Setzkescher will, wird er halt verboten. Wer trotzdem den Setzkescher will, muss halt im Verein für eine Mehrheit kämpfen oder sich einem Verein anschließne, in dem der Setzkescher erlaubt ist. 

Warum muss immer versucht werden, eigene Ansprüche oder Moralvorstellungen per Gesetz der ganzen Anglerschaft eines Landes bis ins kleinste aufzuerlegen?

Warum ist z.B. an einem aus Naturschutzrechtlicher Sicht vollkommen unsensiblen Gewässer das Nachtangeln (BW) grundsätzlich verboten, obwohl jedes Mitglied des Vereins es gerne möchte?


----------



## Walstipper (4. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm...die einzige Frage ist nur, wo ist der vernünftige Grund für´s Reiten?



"...ich war jahrelang mit einer Reiterin zusammen (sie ritt auch Pferde *g*)" _Na die Mädels tuen was für ihre Figur (Gesundheit), Reiterinnen sollen ja ein recht straffes Becken haben _



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ebenso gefällt mir persönlich Angeln NUR für Spaß NICHT - also reines "C&R" - dieses ist nach einhelliger Meinung in Deutschland auch verboten, aufgrund des Tierschutzgesetzes.


 ....."allerdings mag´ ich gerne guten Sauerbraten!"|thinkerg:



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach wird dabei mir zweierlei Maß gemessen!(...und ich erwähne nur der Vollständigkeit halber, dass Pferde über ein ganz anderes Nervensystem verfügen, als Fische...).
> 
> Außerdem scheinst Du nicht alles gelesen (oder verstanden?)zu haben, sonst wärst Du nicht pi**t off, sondern wüßtest, warum der Vergleich nicht ganz ohne Basis ist....!


 
Auch wenn die Gegenüberstellung neuronal (vermutlich) nicht ganz gleichwertig ist, kann man diese Vergleichsfrage durchaus stellen. Man nimmt nämlich erst einmal den "worst case" an, das die alle Schmerzen empfinden. Somit lässt sich noch ganz anderer "Tiermissbrauch" mit in den Vergleich einbeziehen, wie z.b Tierversuche, welche ausschließlich bei Forschung legitimiert sind, wenn sie Menschenleben retten, oder aber Grundbedürfniseinschrenkungen (Psychosen mit einbezogen) lindern. 
Tiermissbrauch ist also immer nur dann legitimiert, um den "Grundbedürfnispegel" auf Level zu halten. Der Mensch ist dem Tier übergeordnet.

- Eine Delfintherapie ist legitimiert, wenn der Delfin darunter leidet.
- Wie ist mit Verbesserung der Physis (Grundbedürfnis) (Sport) umzugehen, wenn zwangsweise Tiere benachteiligt werden?
- Eine tierlose Ernährung der Weltbevölkerung ist anzustreben. (oder ist der schmerzlose Tot eines Tieres legitimiert?)
- Für eine Bevölkerungszunahme darf dem Tier Lebensraum entzogen werden.
- Haustiere, welche ohne den Menschen nicht existieren würden, rechttfertigen weiterhin die Tötung von Tieren zur Ernährung jener, oder müssen sie auch vegan ernährt werden? Dürfen sie gehalten werden, wenn sie über Wirtschaftsfaktoren oder Symbiose mit dem Mensch Grundbedürfnisse sichern?
- Ist angeln als Wirtschafts/Gesundheits/Kulturfaktor (Aufrechterhaltung des Zusammenlebens) grundbedürfnisbeeinflussend?
- Menschenschutz ist dem Tierschutz übergeordnet! Finanzielle Mittel sind also dem Menschenschutz vorbehalten!
- Wonach richtet sich der Wert eines (tierischen) Lebens!?

Manche Stichpunkte sind darüber hinaus multikausal verbindend, eine einhetiliche "Weisheit" kaum zu finden. Daher ist für mich (eher Naturwissenschaftler) auch die Psychologie die höhere Kunst. Die einzige hervorstechende "Wahrheit" ist wohl, das der Mensch übergeordnet seine Umwelt beeinflusst und benutzt, eine normale Eigenschaft jeder Spezies, wenn sie die Mittel dazu hat. Eine Symbiose geht fast zwangsweise auf die Kosten des Tieres.
Vielleicht hat die Peta ja klare Antworten auf solche Fragen |rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Walstipper schrieb:


> - Wonach richtet sich der Wert eines (tierischen) Lebens!?



Leben hat keinen Wert. Leben ist für ein Individuum einzigartig, und unwiderbringlich. Das höchste Gut eines jeden Individuums. Für die Natur ist ein Leben ohne jede Relevanz, ein vorübergehnder Zustand eines Organismus. Ohne jede Bedeutung für das Fortbestehen einer Art oder die Evolution. 

Leben zu bewerten bedeutet, es zu klassifizieren, ungleich zu machen, öffnet die Tür es als " unwert" zu bezeichnen und ohne substantiellen Grund zu nehmen. Aus Hass, Ignoranz oder reiner Freude am töten. 

Nur der Mensch "bewertet" Leben. Es ist die logische Folge unserer Zivilisation, unserer Entwicklung. Denn der Mensch tötet im Gegensatz zu anderen Lebewesen nicht ausschließlich aus lebenserhaltenden Gründen. 

Der Mensch tötet, um zu essen. Der Mensch betreibt aber auch ein erhebliches outsourcing des tötens, lässt andere für sich töten. Je " zivilisierter" eine Kultur ist, um so höher ist der Grad der Abkehr vom töten. Das vermeidet die sehr unangenehme Auseinandersetzung mit sich selbst um den Akt des tötens. Es abstrahiert diese Handlung aber auch. Das persönliche Erleben von Mitleid und auch von Scham wir durch die Gesetze der Gesellschaft ersetzt. Mensch bekommt vorgeschrieben, was richtig und was falsch ist.

Dieser Prozess pervertiert sehr oft, wird mißbraucht um Ziele zu erreichen. Sei es im Krieg, sei es in der kommerziellen Verwertung von Leben. Das ist so, und wird sich niemals ändern.

Ganz besonders pervers wird das, wenn eine Gesetz einer großen Gruppe der Gesellschaft vorschreibt zu töten, um eine kleine Gruppe der Gesellschaft von einem Handeln abzuhalten, dass als " nicht tierschutzgerecht"  eingestuft wird. 
So wie in Bayern, wo zur Vermeidung von C&R jeder gefangene und nicht geschützte Fisch getötet werden soll, ohne dass es dafür einen realen Grund geben muss. 
In meinen Augen ein ganz besonders hoher Grad menschlicher Pervertierung. 

Denn letztlich muss jeder mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren können, ob und wann er ein Tier tötet. Er muss einen für sich rationalen Grund haben. Und er muss das töten mit sich selbst und seinem Gewissen ausmachen. Das ist ein in höchstem Maße individueller Prozess, dem man sich stellen sollte.
Das verhindert nicht, dass man hier und da bewusst ein Leben nimmt ohne dass es eigentlich notwendig gewesen wäre. Wichtig ist, dass man danach ehrlich zu sich selbst ist und ggfs. Konsequenzen daraus ableitet. 

So kann man sich durchaus fragen, warum man nach dem Angeln überzählige Würmer ins Wasser schüttet, anstatt sie unter einem Busch oder im Gras auszukippen. Man kann sich auch fragen ob es unzumutbare Mühe bereitet hätte, die Spinne im Haus nach draußen zu tragen, anstatt sie zu zertreten. Man sollte sich unbedingt fragen, warum man eine Grundel oder eine Wollhandkrabbe zerschlagen hat. 

Und kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass es ohne jeglichen realen Grund, ohne nachzudenken oder aus falscher Motivation heraus geschehen ist, dann wird man sowas vielleicht in Zukunft unterlassen. Man wird sich vielleicht fragen, ob man dieses Lebewesen nicht besser schonen soll, ob dieses schonen einem selbst nicht ein besseres Gefühl vermittelt.


----------



## cafabu (5. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Walstipper schrieb:


> "
> Manche Stichpunkte sind darüber hinaus multikausal verbindend, eine einhetiliche "Weisheit" kaum zu finden. Daher ist für mich (eher Naturwissenschaftler) auch die Psychologie die höhere Kunst. Die einzige hervorstechende "Wahrheit" ist wohl, das der Mensch übergeordnet seine Umwelt beeinflusst und benutzt, eine normale Eigenschaft jeder Spezies, wenn sie die Mittel dazu hat. Eine Symbiose geht fast zwangsweise auf die Kosten des Tieres.
> |rolleyes



Dem spreche ich vollkommen zu. Aber in diesem symbiotischen Ausnutzen gibt es eine Hierarchie um die wir alle herumreden. Und wir Angler stehen dabei recht weit unten in der Liste. Für mich ist es eine soziologische Endwicklung der Normen und Werte für die Pferde oder Fische stehen und der Menschen die mit diesen Tieren umgehen. 
Die Spannbreite des Pferdes geht hier seit langen Zeiten von edlem Besitz bis zum wertvollen Arbeitstier. Steht also in einem direkten positiven Nutzwert zum Menschen.
Die Spannbreite des Fisches ist dagegen eher negativ Angelegt. Wie zum Beispiel: Lachs oder Hering als arme Leute essen. Der kann sich nur Fisch leisten. Selbst die Einführung des Karpfens als Fastenspeise wurde schnell im Mittelalter als Speise der Niedrigen abgetan, geschweige dann der Bauernkarpfen.
Diese Normen und Werte beeinflussen uns auch heute noch unabhängig ob Reiter, Angler oder "normaler" Mensch.
Da der Mensch als hierarchisches Herdentier handelt wird es in jeder Gruppe Auseinandersetzungen geben, geschweige denn unter verschiedenen Gruppen. Wenn hierbei noch eine soziologische Rangfolge Wertegruppierungen vorgibt sind die Diskussionen bewusst sowie unbewusst vorgegeben.
Soweit die wissenschaftliche Grundlage, die nach vier Semestern Soziologie hängen geblieben sind.
So nun kommen 30 Jahre Erfahrung Psychologie und Psychiatrie hinzu, bei denen ich mich aber aus dem Fenster lehne und eher eine Hypothese aufstelle: 
Verbände. Es liegt auch hier in der Natur des Menschen Regeln und Verordnungen zum geregelten Zusammenleben zu schaffen. In der Zeitgeschichte ist es von der Einzelperson (Monarchie) zum gemeinsam endscheidenden Bürger (Demokratie) gekommen. Die Spitze dieser "Regler" findet sich unter den eher zwanghaften Menschen, die ohne Regeln eher hilflos und verunsichert sind. Je angesehener Verbände nun sind umso höher der soziale Stellenwert und umso elitärer das hineinkommen. Hier gibt es eher mehr Anwärter als Posten. Bei uns Anglern ist es eher die Suche gibt es jemand der es machen will? Also gibt es für die zwanghaften Regler hier ein breites Betätigungsfeld. Diese bemühen sich nun für sich und ihre Mitglieder so viel Sicherheit wie möglich zu schaffen. Dabei entsteht ein VDSF der uns alles in Regeln und Verordnungen zum Selbstzweck der Sicherheit. Dies kommt bei den einzelnen Anglerindividuen natürlich sehr unterschiedlich an. Besonders im Vergleich zum DAV. Selbst hierbei findet man den  Drang nach Sicherheit noch deutlich wieder, nur in verschiedenen Sicherheitssystemen. Durch die "perfekte" Sicherheit der DDR, fällt hierbei der DAV Verordnungsharmloser aus. Dieses kann man sich erlauben, wenn Sicherheit wo anders geregelt wird.
Dies alles bietet keine Lösung an, sondern soll nur eine Betrachtung des jetzigen Zustandes sein. Vielleicht für einige auch ein Verstehen, denn Verstehen ist die Grundlage etwas zu ändern.
Alles von mir angesprochene beinhaltet keine Wertung im positiven wie negativen Sinne, falls sich jemand auf die Füße getreten fühlt.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Petri (5. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

och leute, was gibt es hier denn überhaupt zu diskutieren? C&D ist doch ganz obejektiv betrachtet das einzig wirklich sinnvolle. Da muß man nicht über ethik diskutieren, weil man kann sein angeln sinnvoll begründen, und wenn man auch ein bißchen nachdenkt und nicht nur den kühlschrank voll haben will, wird auch nix überfischt.

ein vergleich mit reiten ist doch unnötig. ein pferd braucht seinen auslauf. hat außerdem niemand ein wildpferd im stall.

ist ja vermutlich logisch, daß ich hier bei beiden themen von nem vernünftigen mittelmaß spreche. ausreißer werden eher die ausnahme sein.


----------



## Petri (5. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur der Mensch "bewertet" Leben. Es ist die logische Folge unserer Zivilisation, unserer Entwicklung. Denn der Mensch tötet im Gegensatz zu anderen Lebewesen nicht ausschließlich aus lebenserhaltenden Gründen.


 

stimmt so nicht ganz. tiere töten auch nicht ausschließlich aus selbsterhaltungstrieb.
Löwenmännchen töten die jungen andere männchen, damit die weibchen schneller wieder tragen können. hat nichts mit selbsterhaltung zutun, sondern mit fortpflanzung.

Schimpansen töten Schimpansen anderer gruppen. hat auch nichts mit selbsterhalt zutun. stärkt glaube ich das gruppengefüge.

da findet man bestimmt noch etliche beispiele.

tiere haben keine moralvorstellungen.


----------



## Petri (5. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

im grunde genommen wird die entnahme und verwertungspflicht doch spätestens beim köderfisch unglaubwürdig.

in der satzung meines vereinst steht, der gefangene fisch muß vom menschen verzehrt werden.

welcher köderfisch wandert nach 12 stunden tot im wasser noch in die pfanne? folglich müßte angeln mit köderfisch verfolgt werden.
Ich würde aber nicht auf die idee kommen mich darüber beim verein zu beschweren, weil eine krähe der anderen kein auge aushackt. wird alles sehr liberal gehandhabt.

Sinnvoll war es auf jeden fall nicht den köderfisch zu töten, wenn mit ihm nix gefangen wurde...

und so wie der raubfischangler sich das recht vorbehält einen fisch potenziel sinnlos zu töten, so behalte ich mir das recht vor einen fisch zurückzusetzen, der möglicherweise in meinem kühlschrank vergammelt.

damit will ich nicht gegen eine gruppe von anglern hetzen, sondern verdeutlichen, daß wir alle im selben boot sitzen.

im grunde genommen müßte man also mit lebendem köderfisch angeln, damit dieser hinterher noch verwertbar ist. sonst wäre es ja ein verstoß gegen das tierschutzgesetz? wenn man ein tier ohne sinn tötet?
aber lebender köderfisch verstößt dann wieder gegen vereinssatzungen, die das hältern verbieten..^^


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Petri schrieb:


> stimmt so nicht ganz. tiere töten auch nicht ausschließlich aus selbsterhaltungstrieb.
> Löwenmännchen töten die jungen andere männchen, damit die weibchen schneller wieder tragen können. hat nichts mit selbsterhaltung zutun, sondern mit fortpflanzung.
> 
> Schimpansen töten Schimpansen anderer gruppen. hat auch nichts mit selbsterhalt zutun. stärkt glaube ich das gruppengefüge.
> ...



Da hab ich mich wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Tiere töten aus vielerlei Gründen. Jeder Grund hat immer mit dem Erhalt des eigenen Lebens, der Art, der Jungen, der Gruppe zu tun. 

Jedes töten dient zugleich dem Erhalt von Leben. Dem eigenen oder dem der Nachkommen oder der Gruppe.

Tiere brauchen keine Moralvorstellungen. Sie töten nie ohne triftigen direkten oder indirekten Grund.

Moral kann auch gefährlich sein, wenn sie entartet oder bestimmten Strömungen folgt. Wenn dem Menschen gesagt wird, wann er wen oder was töten darf oder muss um ein "übergeordnetes" Ziel zu erreichen. 

Ein Leben zu nehmen ist ein ebenso einzigartiger Prozess, wie das Leben eines Individuums selbst. Man kann nur einmal leben und man kann einem Individuum nur einmal das Leben nehmen. Für immer und ewig, unumkehrbar, nicht wieder gutzumachend bei einem Fehler.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Petri schrieb:


> im grunde genommen wird die entnahme und verwertungspflicht doch spätestens beim köderfisch unglaubwürdig.
> 
> in der satzung meines vereinst steht, der gefangene fisch muß vom menschen verzehrt werden.
> 
> ...



Du siehst das Dilemma?

Ob Du ein Rotauge als lebenden Köderfisch verwendest, oder ihn zum gleichen Zweck vorher tötest, ist nur nach menschlichem Gedankengut ein Unterschied. 
Für die Art Rotauge ist es vollkommen ohne Bedeutung, für die Natur auch, für das Leben ebenfalls, denn es wird so oder so genommen. 
Das Tierschutzgesetz versucht das zu regeln, kann aber die Eigenverantwortung und das Reflektieren der eigenen Handlung nicht steuern. 

Entscheidend ist, ob man vor sich selbst verantworten kann, mit einem lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln und dann noch den gefangenen Hecht wieder zurücksetzt. 

Gesetzlich wird das dann nicht durch Vernunft geregelt, sondern nach den Praktiken, die Cafabu wunderbar beschrieben hat.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (5. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du siehst das Dilemma?
> 
> Ob Du ein Rotauge als lebenden Köderfisch verwendest, oder ihn zum gleichen Zweck vorher tötest, ist nur nach menschlichem Gedankengut ein Unterschied..


 
Finde ich überhaupt nicht!
Da ist schon ein grosser Unterschied der dir offenbar nicht ersichtlich ist.


----------



## Walstipper (5. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Finde ich überhaupt nicht!
> Da ist schon ein grosser Unterschied der dir offenbar nicht ersichtlich ist.



Wie da doch steht, in deinem Kopf, in deiner Betrachtungsweise liegt der Unterschied, nicht aber im Verständnis über den Gemütszustand des Rotauges, das ist nicht einfach menschlich projizierbar.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (5. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Findest du ?

Also spielt es keine Rolle wenn ich z.b. Dich als Lebewesen einfach kurz und schmerzlos erschiesse oder dich vorher noch Stundenlang Quäle?


----------



## Gunnar. (5. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Nabend,

Ochnö , nun wird auch noch der leb. Köfi wieder ausgegraben.

Hat aber sein gutes. Ist ein schönes Beispiel für die Uneinigkeit der Angler.Da machen sich welche nen Pup ins Hemd nur weil andere den leb. Köfi nutzen. Bei solch lächerlichen Kleinigkeiten gehts schon los.

Eher werden die Krähen weiß bevor der eine dem anderen das schwarze umterm Fingernagel gönnt...........


----------



## Walstipper (5. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Findest du ?
> 
> Also spielt es keine Rolle wenn ich z.b. Dich als Lebewesen einfach kurz und schmerzlos erschiesse oder dich vorher noch Stundenlang Quäle?


 
Hast schon verstanden was hier niedergeschrieben wurde?
Wenn du mich schon mit einem Fisch in einen Topf wirfst, warum nicht auch den Tauwurm? 
Is schon ok wenn der lebend auf den Haken gestochen, dort auf dem Haken Qualen leidet, oder Massen an Maden in größter Qual im Futtereimer zerquetscht werden?


----------



## gründler (5. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Hast schon verstanden was hier niedergeschrieben wurde?
> Wenn du mich schon mit einem Fisch in einen Topf wirfst, warum nicht auch den Tauwurm?
> Is schon ok wenn der lebend auf den Haken gestochen, dort auf dem Haken Qualen leidet, oder Massen an Maden in größter Qual im Futtereimer zerquetscht werden?


 
#6

Überhaupt auf die Idde zu kommen einem Fisch ein Haken ins Maul zu kloppen,obwohl es Fisch überall zu kaufen gibt grenzt doch schon an..........

Jetzt kommt das Agu.aber die frische.......2011 herschen sehr sehr strenge Auflagen für Lebensmittel da ist frische garantiert,und wenn nicht beim Discounter,Züchter BF's gibt es auch genug die töten einen Fisch vor Ort und das ganze ohne Drill und angeblichen Leid Schmerz..........ohne Übersäuerrung ohne unnötig Adrenalin im Fleisch.......

Aber die Natur.....die Angler retten........die Natur brauch uns nicht,die hilft sich immer selbst.Nur wir meinen das hat so zu sein und so ist das.

Der Erhohlungsfaktor: Man kann auch so am See Wasser erhohlung finden.

Also wozu Angeln wir noch???

Warum kaufen wir uns Rollen...... für 300€ Ruten Echolot Boot........ für 30000€,wenn es Zander für 10,90€ das kg gibt,das ganze frisch getötet beim Züchter BF........um die ecke.

Allein aus Nahrungsgründen?????? für z.t 30.000€ Boot Echo Ruten GPS...... ??? Welcher Idiot würde soviel für ein Schwein Rind...... bezahlen,genau keiner.

Und solange es Die Tafeln/Rote Kreuz......Aldi.....Fress-System noch gibt/besteht,hat es niemand nötig aus Hunger zu Angeln.

Damit hat sich geklärt warum wir in Europa Angeln.

Wer sagt Angeln = Leid Schmerz arme Fische.........darf niemals ne Angel nehmen und Köder auf arme Fische auslegen,leute die denken/wissen das der Fisch Schmerz....empfindet sollten auch so ehrlich sein und das Angeln einstellen,es sei es gibt nirgens mehr was zu fressen.

Ansonsten sollte er besser Springreiter werden,das ist dann mit dem Gewissen besser zu vereinbaren. 
lg|wavey:

Ps: Für die geleehrten,ruhig 2-3 mal lesen und nicht gleich los kloppen und gründler feuer geben.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (5. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Hast schon verstanden was hier niedergeschrieben wurde?
> Wenn du mich schon mit einem Fisch in einen Topf wirfst, warum nicht auch den Tauwurm?
> Is schon ok wenn der lebend auf den Haken gestochen, dort auf dem Haken Qualen leidet, oder Massen an Maden in größter Qual im Futtereimer zerquetscht werden?



ja hab ich. 
und du hast ja selber geschrieben, dass es auf den Menschen nicht projizierbar ist...
ich behaupte halt das gegenteil.


----------



## Walstipper (6. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> ja hab ich.
> und du hast ja selber geschrieben, dass es auf den Menschen nicht projizierbar ist...
> ich behaupte halt das gegenteil.


 
Schlechte Diskussionsbasis, weil kaum wissenschaftlichen Fakten |supergri
Ich meinte menschlich projizierbar, was wir empfinden, denken, körperliche Reize sowie seelisches Leid sind nicht einfach auf anderes Leben übertragbar.
Die Gehirne/Ganglien der Spezies verarbeiten unterschiedlich, wo die eine Zentrale Leid signalisiert, sendet die andere eine Widerstand, der als Ausweichmechanismus daraufhin einen Impuls sendet.
In einer Affensippe gibt es Mord/Hierarchie, in einer Schwertwalgruppe wird eine Robbe für den Jagdgeschick am leben gelassen und gequält. Beides geschieht aus dem Grund der verbesserten Organisation der Spezies.
Der einzelne Mensch unterscheidet sich teils durch die bewusste Entscheidungsfreiheit, die Spezies Mensch scheint aber der gleichen Organisation entgegenzusteuern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Finde ich überhaupt nicht!
> Da ist schon ein grosser Unterschied der dir offenbar nicht ersichtlich ist.



Da Du mich direkt ansprichst möchte ich auch antworten, obwohl Walstipper Dir schon recht gut geantwortet hat.

Betrachte das Ergebnis, welches in der beendigung eines Lebens mündet und Du kommst zu dem Schluss, dass dieses Ergebnis das gleiche ist. 

Ob man den Köderfisch bereits tot verwendet, ob man ihn lebend anködert, ob man den evtl. gefangenen Raubfisch entnimmt, oder ihn zurücksetzt. Die Motivation des tötens ist die gleiche, die Auswirkungen auf den Raubfisch sind die gleichen, die Auswirkungen auf die Natur sind die gleichen, die Auswirkungen auf das Individuum und die Art des Köderfisches sind die gleichen. 

Alle diese Auswirkungen hast Du als Angler zu vertreten und mit Dir selbst auszumachen. 
Die Endgültigkeit und Unumkehrbarkeit des Todes, das vernichten eines Lebens, ist bei allen Lebewesen gleich. 

Einzig der Mensch hat die Wahl, wie er ein Leben nimmt, kurz und schmerzlos oder durch länger anhaltendes Sterben. 

Man kann über die Art des sterben lassens diskutieren, ja streiten. Nicht jedoch über die Endgültigkeit des Todes oder den Wert eines Lebens. 

Fatal wird es, wenn man den Tod als "nicht so schlimm" beschreibt, wenn das töten kurz und schmerzlos ist und/oder wenn man unwertes und wertes Leben trennt.


----------



## gründler (26. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Moin

Falls es jemand nicht mitbekommen hat,Tierschützer gehen jetzt gegen Pferdezüchter an.

Das Brandzeichen soll verboten werden,unsere Politik hängt auch schon mit drin und prüft das ganze.

Brandzeichen sind laut Schützer Tierqual mit lang anhaltenden Qualen..........etc.

Unsere Tierschutztante aus Politik prüft gerade in wie fern das alles bestätigt wird,und ob es zum Brandzeichen Verbot in De.kommt.


lg


----------



## Bobster (26. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Persönlich bin ich da nicht so schmerzempfindlich.....

Im Zeitalter des Microchips könnte die
"Optimierung" der Cowboy-Variante aber durchaus einmal
überdacht werden.


----------



## Tipp (27. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Naja, ich finde Tierhaltung ist z.B. heute auch nur in den seltensten  Fällen nötig, ebenso halt wie angeln, Reiten oder bei Kerzenlich zu  essen.
Wir haben ja Elektrizität, Supermärkte und Autos.

Ich glaube der wirkliche Grund ist nicht die starke "Reiterlobby".
Eher geht es dabei wohl ums Töten, denn Jäger werden ja ähnlich angegangen.
Immer wenn es irgendwo öffentlich darum geht ein Lebewesen zu töten, bildet sich sofort eine Lobby von Tötungsgegnern.
Die Leute sind meist eher aus emotionalen Gründen dagegen, als aus logischen.
Der primäre soziologische und moralische Grund wird also eher die Tatsache sein, dass es beim Reiten nicht zwangsläufig zur Tötung eines Tieres kommt und Reiter zum Teil auch emotionale Beziehungen zu ihrem Tier haben.
Ich persönlich habe mich noch nie in einen Karpfen oder ähnliches "verliebt".
Angler sind nach Auffassung der breiten Bevölkerung also Menschen, die Tiere töten. 
Reiter sind Menschen, die Tiere pflegen und lieben.

So würde ich das jedenfalls einschätzen.


----------



## gründler (27. März 2011)

*AW: Argumente für C&D & Vergleich zum Reiten als Hobby...*

Moin

Ich "Wir" töten ja auch nicht alles,ein Carp...... der mir einen schönen Drill freude...brachte,und dann vor mir liegt schonend behandelt,in der Lippe gehakt.....hat es genauso verdient weiter zu leben wie das Pferd was geschlagen.......wird um höher zu springen....solange es gesund ist tötet es auch keiner.

Bricht es sich das Bein so schwer.....wird es getötet,schluckt der fisch zu tief......wird er getötet,hängt er vorne in der Lippe kann er wieder schwimmen.


Für mich bleibt Angeln Spass Drill Freude Ruhe.......aber geh ich nicht aus Hunger....Angeln.

Das wird auch in fast allen Ländern so anerkannt das Angeln Sport ist...Volksfestcharakter........hat,nur in De.nicht.

Da dürfen Reusen.......2 Wochen lang ohne Kontrolle stehen bei Sturm Wellen.....,aber beim 3 Std Hältern beim Angler der dabei ist und aufpast..... ist es Qual,wahrscheinlich weil das andere fische sind wie die in Reusen Netzen.......

Und diese beispiele gibt es zu tausenden,wozu dann ein TSG Gesetz wennn es nur für kleine unmündige Bürger gilt und alle anderen dürfen weiter machen,vom Dummen Bauern wie ich es einer bin mit zb.3000 Schweinen auf 3 Hallen verteilt,bis hin zum Hochseeschiff.

Das Gesetz ist in meinen Augen nur Wischerrei,natürlich immer schonend Waidgerecht......aber dann bitte für alle gleich,ohne Ausnahme weil Tier ist Tier,und wir Angler behandeln fische ja wohl am schonensten von allen.

Selbst alle unsere Satzcarps...... poltern die Rutsche runter,geschweige wie sie eingefangen wurden damit sie zu euch kommen damit ihr sie fangen könnt.

Aber je mehr Menschen (vor allem Klappstuhlangler in eigenen Reihen) diese einseitige Gehirnwäsche mitmachen und auch noch befürworten desto mehr gewinnen unsere Gegner an Boden,bis das Ziel erreicht ist.

lg


----------

